# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Maio 2020



## Duarte Sousa (1 Mai 2020 às 00:04)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Nickname (1 Mai 2020 às 01:10)

O mês começa molhado, com chuva fraca, *11.8ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mai 2020 às 10:33)

Boas….novo mês ...Maio era o mês das ...mas isso já foi no antigamente ,o dia começou alguma neblina e chuviscos ,o sol de momento está começar aparecer e o céu vai abrindo ,com 17.0ºC...começa a subir.


----------



## Albifriorento (1 Mai 2020 às 10:34)

Bons dias.

O dia nasceu com sol, mas também com bastantes nuvens. Às 8:30 o termómetro da farmácia marcava 15ºC.
Por agora, nuvens cinzentas a sul e sudoeste, algumas nuvens também a Este, mas não tão cinzentas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mai 2020 às 11:57)

Boas...o vento já virou para sul e o ar já mais quente ,ainda algumas nuvens ,com 18.8ºC.


----------



## Nickname (1 Mai 2020 às 13:56)

*15.5ºC*
Manhã de chuviscos, *3.6mm *

Acumulados bem mais generosos na parte mais Ocidental do distrito, quase 22mm em Oliveira de Frades.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mai 2020 às 15:12)

Boas...continua tudo seco ,só nublado e vento moderado,se não fosse o vento,estavamos abafados ,com 20.2ºC.


----------



## Serrano (1 Mai 2020 às 15:48)

Céu pouco nublado no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a registar 18.5°C.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (1 Mai 2020 às 16:57)

Já vão aparecendo umas pequenas abertas, *16.7ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mai 2020 às 20:27)

Boas...hoje foi o dia mais quente do mês ...a partir de amanhã é sempre a piorar ,e como estão as coisas agora nos modelos...só se vê secura ,já com céu limpo e melhor ambiente na rua,gosto mais de sentir o fresco ,com 18.4ºC e uma ligeira brisa a passar .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mai 2020 às 23:16)

Boas...noite calma ,com 15.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 13.1ºC / 22.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Mai 2020 às 10:33)

Boas...hoje já é para  ,o primeiro raide do ano de ,sol já ,com 18.7ºC e algumas nuvens ao largo .


----------



## Nickname (2 Mai 2020 às 10:51)

*17.7ºC*, algumas abertas.

Ainda choveu qualquer coisa de noite, *0.3mm* acumulados.


Entretanto aqui fica o resumo de Abril, nas estações ipma do distrito, adicionei também Aguiar da Beira(distrito da Guarda) e Várzea da Serra da rede wunderground.

Estão ordenadas por ordem descendente de Temperatura Média:






Os valores normais para Viseu cidade são   *17.1ºC* *11.5ºC   * *6ºC    **105.2mm*

Infelizmente o Mezio não registou precipitação durante os primeiros quinze dias, mas foi a estação mais chuvosa na 2ª quinzena do mês!!

As estações de Vouzela e São Pedro do Sul têm algumas aproximações, principalmente no que à precipitação diz respeito, mas tentei fazer essas aproximações por defeito, diria que as fiz em 10% das horas para Vouzela e uns 20% para São Pedro do Sul.


----------



## Albifriorento (2 Mai 2020 às 11:30)

Bons dias.

Hoje por volta das 8:30 o termómetro da farmácia marcava 17ºC, isto hoje promete. Por agora, sol e céu pouco nublado por nuvens brancas espalhadas uniformemente.


----------



## Nickname (2 Mai 2020 às 13:53)

*20.2ºC*
Céu pouco nublado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Mai 2020 às 16:29)

Boas….hora e está o gajo  a entender-se ao comprido ,dia mais quente do ano ,com 24.1ºC e sol maluco .


----------



## Nickname (2 Mai 2020 às 18:35)

Temperautra em queda lenta, *22ºC *

Logo ao 2º dia de Maio, a máxima de Abril fica para trás, foi aos *22.7ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Mai 2020 às 19:18)

Boas...dia mais quente do ano ....amanhã ainda será pior ,mas parece têm os dias contados ...temos muito tempo para o gramar ,com 24.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Nickname (2 Mai 2020 às 21:04)

Já em queda acentuada, *15.7ºC*

Agumas estações wunderground do distrito ultrapassaram os 24ºC.

Pinhanços em Seia foi aos 26.6ºC, a mais quente num raio de 50km.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Mai 2020 às 22:20)

Boas...noite calma ,com 18.4ºC e vento fraco.

dados de hoje 12.3ºC / 25.2ºC .


----------



## Nickname (2 Mai 2020 às 23:41)

*12.4ºC*, nova mínima do dia.


----------



## Nickname (3 Mai 2020 às 07:51)

*14.1ºC*, céu pouco nublado, sem vento.
Mínima de* 10.4ºC*


Estação nova em Rio de Mel, Trancoso, junto ao rio Távora, uns km a montante de Ponte do Abade, Aguiar da Beira, que costuma registar mínimas muito baixas em  noites de inversão.

Mínima de 5.4ºC por lá hoje, 0.9ºC mais baixa que em Ponte do Abade
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IRIODE27


----------



## Nickname (3 Mai 2020 às 10:55)

*23ºC*

A máxima de ontem já foi ultrapassada!


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Mai 2020 às 11:01)

Nickname disse:


> *14.1ºC*, céu pouco nublado, sem vento.
> Mínima de* 10.4ºC*
> 
> 
> ...



Sempre atento. 
Fui espreitar o enquadramento orográfico onde está instalada a estação, a coisa efectivamente promete. Grandes mínimas em perspectiva, aliás neste próximo Verão deve ser amplitudes térmicas diárias muito grandes.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mai 2020 às 11:52)

Boas….hoje o balão arrebenta ,isto passa logo 8 para 80 ,o gajo lá cima está bravo ,sol maluco ,com 24.1ºC e vento quente .


----------



## Nickname (3 Mai 2020 às 12:46)

*26.6ºC*, dia mais quente do ano.


----------



## Nickname (3 Mai 2020 às 13:47)

*28.4ºC*
Que caloraça!!! 
Não me espantava que fosse aos 30ºC.








Humidade muito baixa na zona mais interior do vale do rio Dão.
É mesmo o valor mais baixo de todo o país.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mai 2020 às 15:09)

Boas...está demais ...já não estava habituado a estes ambientes ,sol maluco ,amanhã será melhor ,com 28.3ºC .


----------



## Nickname (3 Mai 2020 às 15:12)

*28.8ºC*

Se calhar não chega aos 30ºC, já foi aos *29.2ºC* de máxima, anda aos altos e baixos na última hora.

Por norma, a máxima por aqui  é registada antes das 16h nesta altura do ano, mesmo no pico do Verão é atingida relativamente cedo em relação a outros locais do interior.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mai 2020 às 16:07)

Boas ...vai subindo ,máxima prevista 31.0ºC ,ainda têm tempo para subir mais ,com 29.4ºC.


----------



## Nickname (3 Mai 2020 às 16:18)

*28.1ºC*, vento moderado.

Já em clara queda a temperatura, ainda que lenta.
A máxima não se alterou.


----------



## Dan (3 Mai 2020 às 18:03)

O verão já começa a instalar-se cá por baixo, mas a primavera ainda só agora chega aos pontos mais altos das montanhas aqui à volta. Os bosques de carvalho negral ainda sem folha acima dos 1000m de altitude.















O paredão da barragem, em Montesinho, e, mais ao fundo, uns neveiros já quase aos 2000m na zona alta da Sanábria.





Enquanto os carvalhos não ganham folha.


----------



## Dan (3 Mai 2020 às 18:12)

Um pequeno lago junto a um bosque de bétulas, carvalho negral e pinheiro silvestre.





Uma pequena borboleta que andava por lá.


----------



## Nickname (3 Mai 2020 às 18:16)

*27.3ºC*, o vento abrandou, corre apenas uma ligeira brisa.

Máximas da rede wunderground aqui na zona:
30.9ºC em Tondela e Vouzela
30.8ºC em Mangualde
30.7ºC em Santa Comba Dão


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mai 2020 às 18:43)

Boas...a máxima parece ter sido atingida...30.0ºC ...agora a manter-se estacionária ,ainda quente e com 29.8ºC.


----------



## João Pedro (3 Mai 2020 às 20:33)

Dan disse:


> Um pequeno lago junto a um bosque de bétulas, carvalho negral e pinheiro silvestre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Que saudades de uma caminhada na serra! Adoro os verdes da primavera, tão frescos e intensos. Desconhecia esta bela borboleta, não há cá pelo litoral. Mas hoje vi uma almirante-vermelho cá, há muito que não via uma.

Obrigado pelas fotos Dan, até consigo cheirar esse arzinho serrano


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mai 2020 às 21:07)

Boas...ainda a esta hora...é só bafo quente na rua ,quando entranha por aqui o ,já é difícil sair daqui ,ainda com 25.3ºC e vento fraco de SE.


----------



## Nickname (3 Mai 2020 às 23:23)

*19.1ºC*, temperatura estagnada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mai 2020 às 23:47)

Boas...por aqui...parece já uma noite de verão ,ainda com 22.7ºC e o vento continua de SSE.

Dados de hoje 14.5ºC / 30.0ºC .


----------



## ClaudiaRM (4 Mai 2020 às 02:58)

Nickname disse:


> *28.4ºC*
> Que caloraça!!!
> Não me espantava que fosse aos 30ºC.
> 
> ...



Estou aqui num dilema: não gosto deste calor, principalmente tão cedo, mas, ao mesmo tempo, nunca desejei tanto que viesse calor com baixa humidade por causa do 'bicho'. E esta, hein?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mai 2020 às 11:35)

Boas...hoje já passou 80 para 8,nada parecido com o dia de ontem ,hoje com céu muito nublado e já caíram alguns pingos ,miníma de hoje foi atingida hás 10h da manhã ,com 19.4ºC e algum vento.


----------



## dahon (4 Mai 2020 às 11:46)

Situação de micro-aguaceiros com pingas de dimensão considerável, mas sem registo de precipitação nas estações mais próximas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mai 2020 às 14:44)

Boas…hoje o ar mais limpo ,mais abertas ,vento moderado ,alguns pingos breves ,norte levar com ela ,com 20.8ºC.


----------



## huguh (4 Mai 2020 às 14:48)

bela chuvada 

EDIT: chove torrencialmente


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Mai 2020 às 16:19)

Alguns screenshots da webcam do aeródromo de Bragança virada a SW. Aproximação da linha de instabilidade.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Mai 2020 às 19:45)

*Mau tempo provoca estragos*

O mau tempo provocou estragos um pouco por toda a região transmontana. Em Chaves, por exemplo, houve queda de árvores e telhas que provocaram danos em algumas viatuaras. 


Na cidade flaviense, o vento forte provocou a queda de várias árvores, havendo o registo de danos numa caixa da EDP, o que obrigou à intervenção dos Bombeiros Voluntários Flavienses nesse e em outros pontos, explicou à agência Lusa o comandante da corporação, José Lima.

Já noutro ponto da cidade, a queda de telhas de um edifício provocou danos materiais em viaturas, sem causar feridos, realçou o comandante dos Bombeiros Voluntários da Salvação Pública de Chaves, José Carlos Silva.

“Também no centro da cidade e na freguesia de Couto de Ervededo fomos chamados para retirar árvores que caíram sobre estadas”, acrescentou.

https://www.avozdetrasosmontes.pt/noticia/26796


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mai 2020 às 20:44)

Boas...hoje já foi um dia mais ameno ...tirando o vendaval durante a manhã e a tarde ,o vento mais calmo e céu limpo ,a máxima de hoje foi obtida hás 0.00h de hoje,hoje nem chegou aos 22.0ºC durante o dia,temperatura a descer e com 16.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mai 2020 às 22:31)

Boas...mais fresco ,temperatura vai descendo ,com 15.1ºC e vento fraco de W.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mai 2020 às 10:27)

Boas…o dia aparece meio nublado ,vento hoje já de SEE mas fraco ,com 16.9ºC.

Dados de ontem 14.2ºC / 22.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mai 2020 às 17:58)

Boas...hoje foi um dia calmo ,com sol e nuvens ,temperatura amena ,de momento sem sol e o céu a ficar mais nublado,com 21.1ºC e quase sem vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mai 2020 às 20:45)

Boas...final de tarde calma,o vento fraco já virou para WNW,céu mais limpo ,com 18.6ºC...vai descendo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mai 2020 às 23:40)

Boas...noite calma ,com 14.8ºC e vento fraco de WNW.

Dados de hoje 11.4ºC / 22.8ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (6 Mai 2020 às 08:48)

Bom dia, pela Covilhã 14°c e algumas nuvens altas.






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Mai 2020 às 10:43)

Boas...hoje com sol ,hoje mais calor ,com 18.9ºC...vai subindo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Mai 2020 às 14:46)

Boas...mais ,máxima prevista para a zona 24.0ºC...vai a caminho ,com 23.0º e algumas nuvens altas .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Mai 2020 às 20:45)

Boas...hoje a tarde já foi mais ...amanhã será pior ,volta a carregar ,a máxima bateu certo com a prevista ,,final de tarde calma...nada se mexe ,com 20.6ºC e nuvens altas.


----------



## AnDré (6 Mai 2020 às 23:19)

Nickname disse:


> *17.7ºC*, algumas abertas.
> 
> Ainda choveu qualquer coisa de noite, *0.3mm* acumulados.
> 
> ...



Bom resumo!!
Infelizmente os valores de Várzea da Serra não estão completos. A  precipitação não chegou aos 200mm, mas deve ter andado lá perto.
A estação/computador estão a precisar de manutenção urgente, mas a pandemia não me permitiu ir até lá.
Agora já nem consigo ter acesso ao computador remotamente. (Deve estar a precisar de actualizações). Enfim...

A mínima hoje foi de 5,1ºC.
A precipitação este mês vai em 8,6mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Mai 2020 às 23:43)

Boas...noite calma ...sem vento ,temperatura pouco se mexeu ,nublado por nuvens altas,com 18.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 11.7ºC / 24.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mai 2020 às 10:24)

Boas...hoje vai apertar ,prevista 28.0ºC ,o vento já de ESE e já com ar quente ,com 21.6ºC....vai subindo , a chuva vão adiando .


----------



## Nickname (7 Mai 2020 às 12:29)

*25.1ºC*, o céu vai ficando coberto por nuvens altas a Este.

Mínima: *10.4ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mai 2020 às 14:05)

Boas...abafado ,nublado pela raia ,com 25.2ºC e o vento  de ESE.


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2020 às 18:08)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...abafado ,nublado pela raia ,com 25.2ºC e o vento  de ESE.



Nublado aí por cima também. Passou uma célula forte em Penamacor:






E vai passar outra aí perto, a Leste, pela Idanha talvez:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mai 2020 às 18:21)

Boas...por aqui já houve um estrondo ...mas parece está a passar no quintal do vizinho .


----------



## Nickname (7 Mai 2020 às 18:49)

*24.9ºC*
Muito calor novamente, foi aos *27.3ºC*

Houve um ligeiro aumento de nebulosidade ao longo da tarde.


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2020 às 19:09)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...por aqui já houve um estrondo ...mas parece está a passar no quintal do vizinho .



Sim, passou de raspão, mas ganhou força mais a norte:






Perto da Guarda, está outra célula mais agressiva, eco vermelho, é a que nasceu perto do Sabugal. O movimento geral parece ser Sul-Norte.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mai 2020 às 20:38)

Boas…a nuvem que passou por aqui fez dois estrondos e passou ao lado ,a máxima de hoje prevista não foi atingida ,tudo calmo e sem vento,ambiente na rua ainda quente,com 23.4ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Dan (7 Mai 2020 às 21:24)

Noite quente, ventosa e já com algumas descargas eléctricas. Trovoada de verão. 

22ºC. por agora.


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Mai 2020 às 22:05)

Cumulonimbus imponente. Deve ter passado dos 15 km de altura:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Mai 2020 às 22:18)

Tiagolco disse:


> Cumulonimbus imponente. Deve ter passado dos 15 km de altura:


Já há registos deste cúmulo em Vinhais, na Serra de Montesinho e também do outro lado da fronteira, em Viana do Bolo e Sanábria.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mai 2020 às 22:43)

Boas…noite ainda com temperatura tropical ,céu meio nublado por nuvens médias ,com 21.2ºC e sem vento.

Dados de hoje 16.1ºC / 26.1ºC .


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Mai 2020 às 22:59)

Vinhais com 21 mm de precipitação na última actualização horária. 
A célula que nasceu no interior centro e progrediu para norte esteve muito activa na zona do Montesinho.

Vista da célula a partir de casa por volta das 20h:


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Mai 2020 às 23:42)

Miranda do Douro preparem-se para chuva torrencial , como ninguém alerta os visitantes e seguidores alerto eu.
Atenção às inundações repentinas, quedas de árvore e protejam os vossos carros.
Tenham cuidado


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Mai 2020 às 23:51)

Miguel96 disse:


> Miranda do Douro preparem-se para chuva torrencial , como ninguém alerta os visitantes e seguidores alerto eu.
> Atenção às inundações repentinas, quedas de árvore e protejam os vossos carros.
> Tenham cuidado







Não sei bem, mas pelas imagens de radar parece uma supercélula...


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Mai 2020 às 00:12)

O IPMA como sempre a desprezar estes eventos. 


21 mm numa hora é dose. Já dá para inundações consideráveis. Não se percebe.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Mai 2020 às 00:54)

Que noite brutal para esses lados!!






Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Mai 2020 às 00:56)

Isto são supercelulas, uma tempestade gigante. Por favor que amanhã corra tudo bem e não haja grandes estragos.

Protegam os vossos carros e vocês.







Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (8 Mai 2020 às 01:36)

Miguel96 disse:


> Protegam os vossos carros e vocês.



Sem dúvida. E avisos do IPMA não houve.


----------



## joralentejano (8 Mai 2020 às 01:47)

StormRic disse:


> Sem dúvida. E avisos do IPMA não houve.


Enfim!! Por vezes lançam avisos e não está previsto nada de especial.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (8 Mai 2020 às 02:49)

Situação atual, destaque para os distritos da Guarda e Bragança:


----------



## slbgdt (8 Mai 2020 às 03:18)

Incrível a quantidade de trovoada a cair na zona


----------



## Snifa (8 Mai 2020 às 09:13)

Bom dia,

muita chuva e trovoada na zona de Mogadouro esta madrugada, na aldeia de Azinhoso ( 6 Km a NE da vila) familiares dizem que choveu muito e trovejou esta noite. 

A webcam do aeródromo, assim como a informação meteorológica já não actualiza há 331 minutos ( provavelmente problemas com a net/falha de luz devido à trovoada) mas até à ultima actualização, o acumulado ia nos *14.4 mm* desde as 0 horas:

http://www.flyweather.net/station.php?lang=pt&station_id=33


Não se percebe realmente a falta de avisos do IPMA...


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Mai 2020 às 09:28)

Bom dia, hoje há mais humidade no ar 18,3°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mai 2020 às 10:41)

Boas….hoje nublado ,vento fraco,com 18.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mai 2020 às 13:26)

Boas...sol vai aparecendo ...máxima prevista 26.0ºC ,sol quente e maluco ,com 22.0ºC e algum vento de SW.


----------



## dahon (8 Mai 2020 às 19:02)

Temperatura a cair a pique com a entrada de ar "frio".
Depois de uma máxima de 24.2ºC já vai em 17.5ºC.


----------



## huguh (8 Mai 2020 às 20:18)

tanta coisa com a chuva e trovoada e apenas meia duzia de pingas de  manha


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mai 2020 às 20:37)

Boas...a tarde já foi com mais abertas  e mais ventosa ,hoje lá foi tudo novamente para Espanha zona norte ,céu limpo e com 18.3ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Mai 2020 às 20:48)

Boa noite, a chuva não passa de uma ameaça, estranho pois o IPMA previa chuva com 100% de probabilidade, 16°C. Foto tirada às 20:00
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mai 2020 às 23:20)

Boas...noite calma ,noite mais fresca,com 14.7ºC...mínima de momento de hoje.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mai 2020 às 10:10)

Boas...hoje está previsto  e para os próximos dias ,de momento só muito nublado ,ambiente mais fresco ,com 15.1ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de ontem 14.1ºC / 24.4ºC.


----------



## Serrano (9 Mai 2020 às 10:32)

Por enquanto, nada de chuva no Sarzedo, com a temperatura em 14°C.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (9 Mai 2020 às 12:23)

16.6°C

Chuviscou uns 5 a 10 minutos, não deu para acumular.


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Mai 2020 às 12:31)

Boa tarde, uns pingos á pouco, 20°C. Vento moderado de sul
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Albifriorento (9 Mai 2020 às 12:49)

Também alguns pingos em Castelo Branco, coisa muito pouca.


----------



## Sanxito (9 Mai 2020 às 13:29)

Snifa disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> muita chuva e trovoada na zona de Mogadouro esta madrugada, na aldeia de Azinhoso ( 6 Km a NE da vila) familiares dizem que choveu muito e trovejou esta noite.
> 
> ...


Segundo vi nesse dia, o Arome previa ZERO, e pelos vistos quem estava de serviço não fez seguimento, porque o radar não enganava ninguém. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (9 Mai 2020 às 14:11)

*17.7ºC*, bastante ventoso.
Não choveu mais, e o Sol vai brilhando por entre as nuvens.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mai 2020 às 14:52)

Boas...a esperada ...finalmente chegou ,o meu jardim já precisava de uma rega ,com 16.6ºC...a descer .


----------



## raposo_744 (9 Mai 2020 às 14:56)

chuva,frio e vento 

Alvares'Gois


----------



## huguh (9 Mai 2020 às 15:16)

boa chuvada 

EDIT: dilúvio!


----------



## huguh (9 Mai 2020 às 15:26)

um trovão neste momento


----------



## cm3pt (9 Mai 2020 às 15:34)

DASSSS GRANDE BOMBA!!! Vou desligar a net


----------



## Albifriorento (9 Mai 2020 às 15:36)

Chove bem agora .


----------



## Mjhb (9 Mai 2020 às 15:44)

Céu extremamente carregado a oeste, mas ainda não me parece ter ouvido trovoada


----------



## huguh (9 Mai 2020 às 15:46)

resumo: muita chuva e um trovão
depois da tempestade , tudo calmo agora


----------



## Nickname (9 Mai 2020 às 16:02)

*16ºC*
Chuva fraca novamente, ainda sem acumular.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mai 2020 às 16:05)

Boas...passagem de duas gravanadas de ,refrescou e agora só pingos,com 14.9ºC e os primeiros milímetros do mês...2.0mm.


----------



## Nickname (9 Mai 2020 às 16:22)

*11.8ºC*
Finalmente um aguaceiro muito forte, acompanhado de rajadas fortes.
*3.9mm *acumulados em 10 minutos.


----------



## cm3pt (9 Mai 2020 às 16:36)

Foi curto mas descarregou 4 mm em pouco mais de 20 minutos. E três bombas de respeito . Apanhei duas. A segunda foi a maior. Raio nuvem/terra 11 kAmp a 400 metros. BOMBA!  A terceira foi um raio nuvem/nuvem, menos intenso. Aqui esta o video. Fiz uma câmara lenta no final de ambos para se ver melhor. No segundo vê-se bem o raio. Foi a maior bomba desde 25 de Agosto.


----------



## huguh (9 Mai 2020 às 16:44)

regressa a chuva


----------



## magnusson73 (9 Mai 2020 às 17:09)

Boa tarde,na  Covilhã com 15.9°c e 16.8°c de máxima , dia de céu muito nublado e vento fraco com pouquíssima precipitação , apenas alguns chuviscos ao início da tarde.

Para nascente:






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (9 Mai 2020 às 18:08)

*12.8ºC*, vento moderado.
O acumulado está nos* 5.7mm*


----------



## magnusson73 (9 Mai 2020 às 19:07)

Temperatura a subir um pouco na ultima hora , chegou aos 17.5ºc de máxima e agora com 16.8ºc.

Perto das 18h45m estava assim:

Para poente






Para nascente:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mai 2020 às 19:18)

Boas...o que passou por aqui,a esta hora a fazer mais estrondo em Espanha ,é sempre a mesma coisa ,sol e nuvens há volta ,com 14.0ºC e vento moderado de WNW.


----------



## magnusson73 (9 Mai 2020 às 19:21)

Alguma precipitação ao meio da tarde na Cova da Beira:







Vídeo acelerado a x64 desde cerca das 17h25m até às 18h20m, com direito a arco-íris ,chuva e sol.


----------



## Bajorious (9 Mai 2020 às 19:44)

Dia de pouca chuva, ou seja, uma desilusão tendo em conta a previsão. É tudo ao lado e quando não é, as células não se chegam à montanha. Aliás o vídeo do magnusson mostra isso.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Mai 2020 às 20:04)

Boa tarde, por aqui 2,0mm  e 13,7°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mai 2020 às 20:54)

Boas...céu mais limpo ...agora é só ver a temperatura a descer ,com 13.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mai 2020 às 23:04)

Boas...noite calma ...noite fresca,com 11.9ºC e vento fraco,céu limpo .


----------



## Norther (10 Mai 2020 às 08:39)

Bom dia, manhã com aguaceiros e muito nevoeiro acima dos 600m, parece inverno.


----------



## Albifriorento (10 Mai 2020 às 11:36)

Bons dias, o dia acordou com nuvens, o piso também estava molhado, está mais fresco, mas não está frio de Inverno.


----------



## Dan (10 Mai 2020 às 12:31)

Segue uma manhã com sol, mas algo fresca para a época. 15,8ºC por agora.


----------



## Nickname (10 Mai 2020 às 12:47)

*13.9ºC*, céu muito nublado.

Tem sido pouco favorecida a zona nestes últimos dois dias, no que à chuva diz respeito.
Apenas *0.3mm* hoje.

Mínima: *9.1ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mai 2020 às 13:22)

Boas...madrugada bem regada ,o dia nasceu com boas abertas e continua ,com 17.3ºC e algum vento de WNW,de 10.0mm.

Dados de ontem 11.6ºC / 17.9ºC e 2.0mm.


----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Mai 2020 às 13:42)

Boa tarde, noite com chuva, 6,5mm com uma manhã de sol e nuvens, agora tempo mais cinzento com 17,4°C.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (10 Mai 2020 às 14:07)

Umas fotos a marcar o contraste provocado pela mudança das estações do ano por estas bandas.

Hoje.





Passado dia 27 de dezembro.





Hoje.





Passado dia 27 de dezembro.





A temperatura média diária desse 27 de dezembro foi de 0ºC. O dia de hoje deve acabar com um valor de temperatura média diária próximo de 12ºC, mas já tivemos dias bem mais quentes, até com valores médios superiores a 18ºC.


----------



## Albifriorento (10 Mai 2020 às 14:19)

Bom, não tenho estação meteorológica, mas mesmo assim atrevo-me a dizer que a temperatura está no ponto. Se ficamos com o casaco, fica calor, se o tiramos, fica frio, uma decisão difícil.

Por agora, muitas nuvens no céu, eu diria 70-80% nublado, mas com algumas abertas e o sol a conseguir espreitar. Estou em casa, e não me parece que haja vento, mas posso estar enganado.


----------



## Nickname (10 Mai 2020 às 14:31)

Vai aquecendo lentamente, *15.2ºC*
Céu muito nublado, mas com boas abertas.
Ainda se vêm alguma lareiras acessas.

Vista para Este:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mai 2020 às 17:44)

Boas...uma tarde com sol e nuvens ,vento moderado de WNW,com 19.1ºC.


----------



## Nickname (10 Mai 2020 às 18:02)

Céu menos nublado agora, vento fraco.
*16.8ºC*, depois de já ter ido aos *17.3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mai 2020 às 20:24)

Boas...acabou-se a manga a curta por momentos ,o céu está a ficar mais nublado ,com 15.3ºC e o vento mudou para SW e está fraco.


----------



## Albifriorento (10 Mai 2020 às 20:31)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...acabou-se a manga a curta por momentos ,o céu está a ficar mais nublado ,com 15.3ºC e o vento mudou para SW e está fraco.


Está a começar a pingar cada vez com mais força, alias já está a chover.

EDIT:
Já parou, coisa de 2m .


----------



## Norther (10 Mai 2020 às 21:18)

Por aqui o céu está nublado com a temperatura rondar os 12ºC, ao final da tarde ainda caiu um aguaceiro.


----------



## Nickname (10 Mai 2020 às 21:53)

*11ºC*
Já choveu a Sul e a Este daqui, pelos concelhos de Nelas, Mangualde e Penalva.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mai 2020 às 22:22)

Boas...como disse o meu vizinho Albifriorento e bem ...pelas 8h 30m caíram alguns aguaceiros ,a partir dai mais nada ,só nublado e algum vento de SSW,com 13.1ºC...e esperamos que ela apareça .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mai 2020 às 23:59)

Boas...continua tudo calmo ...temperatura não se mexe ,com 13.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 9.8ºC / 19.9ºC e 10.0mm.


----------



## Bajorious (11 Mai 2020 às 02:53)

Chuva fraca, início da frente a chegar.
12.6°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (11 Mai 2020 às 03:30)

Intensificou-se nos últimos minutos, chove bem..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (11 Mai 2020 às 07:25)

Bom dia, 14°C com chuva durante a noite, 8,2mm
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (11 Mai 2020 às 08:28)

Bom  dia ,na Covilhã choveu bem durante a noite e continua a chover de forma moderada.


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Albifriorento (11 Mai 2020 às 11:26)

Bons dias, o dia acordou nublado com alguns pingos. Por volta das 9 da manhã o termómetro da farmácia marcava 14ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (11 Mai 2020 às 12:03)

Na Covilhã volta a chover de forma moderada/forte nos últimos 15 minutos depois de uma acalmia desde cerca das 9h.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (11 Mai 2020 às 12:38)

*16.1ºC*
Aqui acumulou *8.4mm* até agora.
Desde que acordei apenas houve um aguaceiro fraco, nos últimos 10 minutos.

Toda a faixa Sul do distrito leva acumulados superiores a 10mm.
16mm em Carregal do Sal

Vista para Norte:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mai 2020 às 12:47)

Boas...mais uma rega durante a noite ,de momento sol e nuvens ,e pode a qualquer momento ,com 18.3ºC e 11.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mai 2020 às 14:06)

Boas...por aqui passou mais uma gravanada de puxada a vento,de momento o sol regressou ,com 17.2ºC e 12.0mm.


----------



## magnusson73 (11 Mai 2020 às 14:19)

Boas, 17°c na Covilhã, desde as 12h30 com algumas abertas.

À pouco para nordeste:





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (11 Mai 2020 às 15:16)

15:17
*16.8ºC*, em descida rápida.
Chuva torrencial e vento muito forte.


15:25
Já abrandou, vai caindo moderadamente.

Passou dos 17.1ºC e 8.7mm acumulados, para os *14ºC* e *10.2mm* em 7 minutos.





Mesmo em cheio em cima de mim!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mai 2020 às 16:20)

Boas...está de volta ...mais uma gravanada .


----------



## huguh (11 Mai 2020 às 18:46)

chove bem e moderado 
dia com alguns aguaceiros como este que cai neste momento


----------



## Manmarlopes (11 Mai 2020 às 19:52)

Boa tarde, períodos de chuva forte durante a tarde que renderam 16,5mm até agora, 16°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (11 Mai 2020 às 20:01)

Boas, 14.8°c na Covilhã com máxima de 17°c, durante a tarde houve alguns aguaceiros fracos e umas boas abertas.

Agora para nascente:





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (11 Mai 2020 às 21:30)

12.8ºC
11.7mm acumulados

Máxima: *18.3ºC*

*27.6mm* em Maio (27% da média mensal)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mai 2020 às 21:52)

Boas...noite calma ...hoje sem manta ...temperatura a descer,com 13.7ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (12 Mai 2020 às 09:05)

Bom dia, Covilhã 14.6°c , na cidade praticamente limpo, a Cova da Beira escondida no nevoeiro e a Serra com capacete.












Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (12 Mai 2020 às 09:17)

13ºC
Céu bastante coberto por nuvens altas.

Mínima: 9.1ºC



O mês segue quente, a média das máximas de Viseu(cidade) está nos* 22.2ºC* e a das mínimas nos *10.1ºC*, anomalias de +2ºC e +1.6ºC respetivamente.

20.1ºC / 10.2ºC no aeródromo
*
*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mai 2020 às 11:21)

Boas...alvorada foi com nevoeiro ...a partir das 8h ficou limpo o céu,agora muitas nuvens aparecer e a crescerem,pelo radar parece vir molho em direção ao meu quintal ,com 17.1ºC e algum vento de SE.

Dados de ontem12.5ºC / 19.3ºC e 13.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mai 2020 às 12:35)

Boas….torrencial  puxada a vento e .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mai 2020 às 12:44)

continua forte ...grandre estrondo ,esta foi perto,a barraca abanou ,temperatura caiu a pique 13.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mai 2020 às 13:01)

Boas...hoje mesmo em cheio aqui no meu quintal ,continua mas mais certa ,estrago valeu 8.0mm e 12.1ºC.


----------



## Albifriorento (12 Mai 2020 às 13:01)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> continua forte ...grandre estrondo ,esta foi perto,a barraca abanou ,temperatura caiu a pique 13.2ºC.


Estava no supermercado quando começou, esperei que acalmasse, e quando isso aconteceu arrisquei, mas ainda veio segunda volta e apanhei com ela em cima lol, as minhas botas e o meu casaco estão todos molhados .


----------



## magnusson73 (12 Mai 2020 às 13:46)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 17°c, temperatura a descer na última hora cerca de 1°c e o vento a aumentar um pouco de intensidade.
A precipitação está a aproximar-se de sudeste , já dá para ver que chove na Cova da Beira.





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## raposo_744 (12 Mai 2020 às 13:51)

Freguesia de Alváres
Vento com alguma força e a começar a chover.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mai 2020 às 14:50)

Boas...tarde calma ,já com sol e a aquecer,com 18.2ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (12 Mai 2020 às 15:24)

Onde me encontro,a norte da Covilhã praticamente não choveu, pelo radar a precipitação terá caído com maior intensidade na zona sul da cidade e Tortosendo.





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (12 Mai 2020 às 15:39)

*13.3ºC*
Primeiro guaceiro forte e fugaz, deixou os primeiros* 2.7mm *do dia.

Parecia que estava a parar, mas afinal não!
Continua a chover fraco  a moderado.


----------



## Nickname (12 Mai 2020 às 17:06)

14.1ºC
Chuva persistente na última hora, tendencialmente fraca.

*5.1mm* acumulados.


----------



## huguh (12 Mai 2020 às 18:39)

pingas por aqui, e ouve-se alguns trovões ao longe


----------



## magnusson73 (12 Mai 2020 às 19:24)

Boas,com 15.4°c na Covilhã, algumas nuvens durante a tarde mas com pouca precipitação

Vista atual para nascente:






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (12 Mai 2020 às 19:38)

*14.3ºC*
Acabou por chover durante a maior parte da tarde, não esperava tanto!!!

*10.8mm* acumulados.

No centro da cidade e no aeródromo choveu menos.

Bem agressivo na zona de Nelas:





Pelos vistos houve direito a arco-íris, não dei por ele!


----------



## magnusson73 (12 Mai 2020 às 20:02)

A descarregar sobre Caria, no concelho de Belmonte.








Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mai 2020 às 20:48)

Boas...por aqui já não choveu mais o resto do dia ,continua nublado em volta ,tudo calmo ,com 14.4ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (12 Mai 2020 às 20:51)

Bastante escuro para o lado da serra. Mas no radar nada de especial ainda..





Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mai 2020 às 23:13)

Boas...noite calma ...sem vento ,com 12.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 10.1ºC / 19.7ºC e 8.0mm de .


----------



## magnusson73 (13 Mai 2020 às 08:52)

Bom dia, Covilhã 12°c com céu nublado e vento fraco a moderado.
Base das nuvens cerca dos 1200mts.





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mai 2020 às 11:36)

Boas….como estava previsto...já cá está mas fraca,com 13.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Nickname (13 Mai 2020 às 13:09)

*15.3ºC*
Primeiro aguaceiro do dia.


----------



## magnusson73 (13 Mai 2020 às 13:15)

Na Covilhã 13.8°c com chuvisco ou chuva fraca desde cerca das 12h30m 

Para nascente:





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (13 Mai 2020 às 16:00)

A estação de Várzea da Serra está de novo on-line: http://www.meteovarzeadaserra.pt/

O mês segue com 31,6mm acumulados.
Abril acabou com 187,4mm.
O valor anual é de 497,4mm. (O que está no site ainda não está actualizado)


----------



## Nickname (13 Mai 2020 às 16:48)

*14.6ºC*
Chuvisca de vez em quando, acumulado de *0.3mm*


----------



## Albifriorento (13 Mai 2020 às 17:20)

Aqui por CB, vento e alguns pingos mais fortes ocasionais, céu muito nublado.


----------



## raposo_744 (13 Mai 2020 às 18:32)

Alváres-Góis
desde as 10 até ao  momento sempre a chover e por vezes com alguma intensidade.Vem aí mais....


----------



## magnusson73 (13 Mai 2020 às 19:43)

Boa tarde, com 14.2°c na Covilhã e máxima hoje de 16.5°c.
A chuva voltou em forma de chuvisco cerca das 19h e assim se vai mantendo.
Para já, pouca precipitação hoje, apenas durante o período das 12h30m äs 14h e agora a partir das 19h.

Vistas para noroeste e nascente:













Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mai 2020 às 19:49)

Boas...meia tarde sem chuva...só nublado ,final de tarde já algum tempo...só aguaceiros fracos ,ambiente fresquinho ,com 12.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Mai 2020 às 20:07)

Boa tarde, chuva fraca ontem e hoje, 2,0 e 1,0mm respetivamente, manhã com nevoeiro e algum vento.
16°C

A primeira foto de ontem de manhã
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (13 Mai 2020 às 20:22)

*11.8ºC*
Uma chuvita mais consistente na última hora, ainda que fraca!
*1.5mm* acumulados.

Máxima: *17ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mai 2020 às 21:51)

Boas….hoje passou tudo ao lado ,hoje foi só haver passar nuvens ,não passa dos pingos ,com 12.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mai 2020 às 22:33)

Boas...neste momento chove bem ,estava haver que hoje ficava a zero ,o 1.0mm do dia,pelo radar vai durar algum tempo .


----------



## magnusson73 (13 Mai 2020 às 22:35)

Na Covilhã o início de noite trouxe alguns períodos de chuva moderada entre os chuviscos e a chuva fraca.
Entretanto parou de chover , temperatura de 12.4°c e vento fraco.




Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Albifriorento (13 Mai 2020 às 22:40)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...neste momento chove bem ,estava haver que hoje ficava a zero ,o 1.0mm do dia,pelo radar vai durar algum tempo .


Está confirmado, já estava na cama quando começou a chover e decidi vir reportar.


----------



## Bajorious (14 Mai 2020 às 00:08)

Com esperança que aquela cá venha bater, já que o resto passou ao lado...





Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (14 Mai 2020 às 02:48)

Chuva mais consistente. Nota-se aumento do vento também.
Registo 9.4°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Mai 2020 às 07:40)

Bom dia, depois de uma noite de chuva, um pouco de céu azul, 10°C e 5,2mm
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (14 Mai 2020 às 07:55)

*8ºC*
Céu nublado.
*11.7mm* acumulados desde as 0h


18.3mm em Nespereira, Oliveira de Frades
14.9mm em Trancozelos, Penalva do Castelo
13.2mm em Mangualde, Sátão e Vila Nova de Paiva


Por aqui Maio ainda não atingiu os 50mm, já a estação do ipma de Oliveira de Frades  está pertíssimo dos 90mm.


----------



## Nickname (14 Mai 2020 às 10:10)

Céu ainda totalmente encoberto, está fresquinho, *10.1ºC




*


----------



## magnusson73 (14 Mai 2020 às 13:15)

Boa tarde , Covilhã 15°c , manhã fresca  com céu muito nublado e sem precipitação .

Para nascente:





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (14 Mai 2020 às 14:02)

Esta noite/madrugada nevou na Torre.

Ao final da manhã ainda havia vestígios de neve nos telhados.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Mai 2020 às 15:23)

Boas….pela madrugada foram 2.0mm e a seguir ao almoço mais 2.0mm de ,hoje mais ventoso ,mais fresco e de momento algum sol ,com 15.5ºC.

Dados de ontem 10.4ºC / 17.6ºC e 3.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Mai 2020 às 19:58)

Boas...o resto da tarde foi só nublado e alguns pingos por vezes ,o vento acalmou ,com 14.0ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (14 Mai 2020 às 21:04)

Boa noite , 13°c na Covilhã, dia de céu muito nublado, começou a chuviscar por volta das 20h aumentando de intensidade agora passando a chuva fraca.


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Mai 2020 às 22:04)

Boas...noite calma e quase sem vento ,meio nublado,com 13.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 9.1ºC / 16.9ºC e 4.0mm.


----------



## magnusson73 (14 Mai 2020 às 22:22)

Já não chove na Covilhã desde cerca das 21h, portanto hoje foi cerca de uma hora de precipitação ao início da noite mais o que caiu durante a madrugada.




Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Mai 2020 às 07:43)

Bom dia, folga na chuva, 13,3°C 

Primeira foto tirada ontem ao final do dia
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mai 2020 às 12:09)

Boas...neste momento um aguaceiro forte ,estava tudo tão calmo ,apareceu do nada .


----------



## raposo_744 (15 Mai 2020 às 13:22)

boa rega iniciada por volta das 13 h e a continuar a cair com alegria
Alváres


----------



## magnusson73 (15 Mai 2020 às 13:24)

Boa tarde, na Covilhã 18°c mas com sensação de mais fresco devido ao vento fraco/moderado de nordeste.
Céu muito nublado, aqui não choveu mas não anda muito longe.

Vista para nascente:








Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (15 Mai 2020 às 14:56)

Chuva fraca na Covilhã.

.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mai 2020 às 17:11)

Boas...têm sido uma tarde seca,a passar tudo pelas redondezas ,de momento muito escuro NNE daqui,já fez 2 ,ambiente abafado e vento fraco,com 18.4ºC.


----------



## Albifriorento (15 Mai 2020 às 17:14)

Ficou escuro, e ouviu-se um trovão agora mesmo.

EDIT:
Vento e alguns pingos grossos.
Segundo Trovão.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mai 2020 às 17:18)

Boas...já e com forte .


----------



## Albifriorento (15 Mai 2020 às 17:19)

Forte e feio, a trovoada continua.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mai 2020 às 17:21)

Chove bem e a  continua forte aqui por cima .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mai 2020 às 17:30)

Continua ...já há muito tempo que não havia uma ... a fazer tanto barulho por cá .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mai 2020 às 17:42)

Já passou ...vai em direção a SW e ainda continua barulhenta ,temperatura desceu a pique ,com 14.0ºC e 6.0mm...esta passagem de deu 5.0mm.


----------



## magnusson73 (15 Mai 2020 às 18:25)

Depois do aguaceiro do inicio da tarde eis que volta a chover agora , moderada a forte.


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Mai 2020 às 19:30)

Boa tarde, por aqui chove fraco, já ouvi um trovão mas não sei de onde
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Mai 2020 às 19:37)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Boa tarde, por aqui chove fraco, já ouvi um trovão mas não sei de onde
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Outro e aqui perto

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mai 2020 às 19:57)

Boas….final de dia calmo ,nublado ainda,para os lados de Espanha muito escuro ,a norte da cidade escuro ,com 14.7ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (15 Mai 2020 às 20:10)

Boas, Covilhã 15.8°c,dois aguaceiros durante a tarde , o segundo com alguns períodos de chuva forte.
Agora com o céu menos encoberto principalmente sobre a cidade e a Serra.
No radar ve-se que na zona da Guarda estará a chover , a ver se ainda chega aqui.

Vista atual para nascente, e poente , e radar na zona da Beira Alta











Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## raposo_744 (15 Mai 2020 às 20:18)

está bem perto.Nâo chove mas as explosões sâo fortes

Alváres- Góis

editado 
Chegou a chuva e os relâmpagos


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mai 2020 às 21:47)

Boas….continua tudo calmo  ,céu meio nublado e vento fraco,com 14.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 11.7ºC /19.5ºC e 6.0mm.


----------



## magnusson73 (16 Mai 2020 às 09:04)

Bom dia , Covilhã 12.5°c, com céu limpo sobre a cidade e para oeste e nublado para leste de norte a sudeste.
Ontem à noite já não choveu mais por aqui, apanhámos apenas os dois aguaceiros da tarde.








Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mai 2020 às 10:17)

Boas….voltamos ao bom tempo ,céu limpo e a temperatura a subir,os próximos dias é sempre a subir ,com 16.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Serrano (16 Mai 2020 às 10:27)

Alguma nebulosidade no Sarzedo, mas com o sol a querer ganhar vantagem, marcando o termómetro 12.2°C.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (16 Mai 2020 às 12:24)

*18.2ºC*
Céu praticamente limpo.

Mínima: *9.1ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mai 2020 às 13:06)

Boas...no horizonte a chuva foi-se ...só se vê já  a longo prazo ,ainda lá podia ficar quieto até ao fim do mês ,com aquecimento vâo aparecendo algumas nuvens ...máxima prevista 22.0ºC ,com 20.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mai 2020 às 16:19)

Boas….mais nuvens e vão fazendo sombra ...sol maluco  quando aparece ,com 21.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Dan (16 Mai 2020 às 18:59)

Metade do mês de maio já passou e ainda tudo muito verdinho. Começa agora a longa estação seca e daqui a algumas semanas pouco verde irá restar.

Extremos de hoje: 6,7ºC / 18,7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mai 2020 às 19:33)

Boas...céu a limpar ,ambiente morno...tenho os dias contados até chegar ,com 21.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Nickname (16 Mai 2020 às 20:25)

*18.8ºC*

O dia foi bem agradável, máxima de* 21.9ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mai 2020 às 21:52)

Boas…vento de N já presente,sinal tempo seco e quente ,ainda com 18.4ºC e céu limpo .

Dados de hoje 10.9ºC / 22.4ºC.


----------



## Nickname (16 Mai 2020 às 23:01)

*13.3ºC*, acabei de dar um pequeno passeio e vi 2 ouriços-cacheiros separados por 200m, não é invulgar vê-los por aqui, mas tenho visto mais nos últimos dias.
Já quando dou voltas mais alargadas tenho visto muitos coelhos.






Ia pisando este coitado, era bem grande, mais de 20cm de comprimento!!!
Estava muito bem camuflado nas ervas, aliado à muito fraca qualidade da câmara do telemóvel quase nem se distingue.
Acho que ainda se assustou porque começou a fazer muito barulho ao expirar!!!


----------



## Bajorious (17 Mai 2020 às 03:29)

Tudo calmo.
Registo 14.9°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mai 2020 às 10:21)

Boas ...sol e hoje ainda mais quente,máxima prevista 24.0ºC ...vai a caminho ,já com 19.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mai 2020 às 12:44)

Boas...vai apertando ,sol já maluco ,com 21.8ºC.


----------



## Nickname (17 Mai 2020 às 13:33)

*22.2ºC*, máxima de ontem já ultrapassada.

Mínima: *10ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mai 2020 às 14:12)

Boas...vai subindo ,com 22.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mai 2020 às 17:27)

Boas...já passou a máxima prevista ,com 24.9ºC .


----------



## magnusson73 (17 Mai 2020 às 18:04)

Boa tarde, dia de sol na Covilhã com algum vento fraco, 20.7ºc com máxima de 21.3ºc no auriol a 610mts.

Hoje caminhada na Serra com saída junto ao centro de limpeza de neve até ao Aguilhão no vale do Rio Beijames e regresso, temperatura agradável(ás 8h 10ºc e às 15h 15ºc no carro), Deixo algumas imagens:

A minha versão da cara de estátua da Ilha de Páscoa:






e do macaco narigudo:






Marco geodésico dos Poios Brancos (ponto mais elevado de hoje aos 1704mts.alt)






Pedra partida:






Pelo caminho um encontro inesperado:






A Lagoa seca, vestígio da era glaciar na Serra da Estrela:






O planalto da Torre visto da Lagoa Seca:






Este era de esperar encontrar:






Primeira vista do Aguilhão:






Caminho na rocha:






O vale do Rio Beijames:






Poço no Rio Beijames:






O aguilhão (ponto mais baixo de hoje  +- aos 1100mts alt.)






Na volta vista para a cascata da Ribeira da Candieira do outro lado do vale glaciar do Rio Zêzere:






O Rio Beijames à passagem no Aguilhão:


----------



## PedroNTSantos (17 Mai 2020 às 18:17)

O Vale do Beijames (foto:agosto de 2018) é um dos grandes tesouros da nossa serra; no dia que lá chegar o alcatrão perde-se a magia que só se consegue nos sítios que só podem ser percorridos lentamente...


----------



## Nickname (17 Mai 2020 às 19:01)

*22.2ºC*
Hoje já aqueceu bem, 3º dia mais quente do mês, máxima de *24.8ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mai 2020 às 19:49)

Boas...hoje já aqueceu ,a partir da amanhã é sempre a subir ,vai ser uns dias largos de secura  e quentes,a chuva já vai ser uma coisa rara ,com 23.5ºC e vento já de N.


----------



## Nickname (17 Mai 2020 às 21:30)

*17.3ºC*

Arrefecimento super brusco em Rio de Mel, Trancoso, dos 21ºC para os 9ºC em hora e meia!!!
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IRIODE27



7ºC em meia-hora


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mai 2020 às 22:13)

Boas…noite calma ,ainda com 19.7ºC...bastou o vento abanar um bocadinho,temperatura subiu logo .

Dados de hoje 12.5ºC / 24.9ºC .


----------



## magnusson73 (17 Mai 2020 às 22:14)

Boa noite, Covilhã 18.5°c com um belo céu limpo e estrelado.


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (18 Mai 2020 às 10:25)

Já nos *21.2ºC
*
Mínima de *10.8ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Mai 2020 às 11:57)

Boas...hoje já morde ...máxima prevista 28.0ºC ...hoje a máxima já esteve há porta da máxima de ontem ,desceu ligeiramente ,céu limpinho e vento fraco de ESE,com 24.6ºC.


----------



## Nickname (18 Mai 2020 às 13:17)

*26.6ºC*


----------



## Manmarlopes (18 Mai 2020 às 13:36)

Boa tarde, uma bigorna para os lados do Caramulo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (18 Mai 2020 às 13:53)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 24.5°c com céu praticamente limpo exceto sobre a Serra onde há mais nebulosidade.

Vista para nordeste:





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Mai 2020 às 15:15)

Boas...tarde calma ...tirando ,já chegou há máxima prevista e de momento 28.1ºC...isto ainda vai subir mais alguns degraus .


----------



## Nickname (18 Mai 2020 às 16:30)

*26.7ºC*, alguma nebulosidade.

Já esteve nos *27.5ºC*


----------



## Nickname (18 Mai 2020 às 18:13)

*26ºC*, vento fraco.
Não se alterou a máxima.

Entretanto cada vez parece mais certo um fim de mês bem quente.

Não me espantava que fossem ultrapassados os 33ºC de temperatura máxima absoluta de Maio, que Viseu tem no período 1971-2000.
Desde 2016 caíram todos os recordes de Temperatura máxima absoluta entre os meses de Junho e Setembro.


----------



## StormRic (18 Mai 2020 às 21:30)

magnusson73 disse:


> Hoje caminhada na Serra com saída junto ao centro de limpeza de neve até ao Aguilhão no vale do Rio Beijames e regresso, temperatura agradável(ás 8h 10ºc e às 15h 15ºc no carro), Deixo algumas imagens:



Fabuloso périplo! Fiz muitas caminhadas mas nunca desci a este vale. Obrigado por estas belas fotos.

Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Mai 2020 às 22:02)

Boas...muito  pela tarde,vento fraco e com 21.5ºC...noite de verão .

Dados de hoje 13.3ºC / 29.0ºC .


----------



## Nickname (19 Mai 2020 às 09:47)

*21.6ºC*, céu limpo, vento praticamente nulo.

Mínima: *12ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Mai 2020 às 10:19)

Boas….hoje é para aquecer novamente ...ainda agora chegou  já estou farto dele ,é sempre a subir os próximos dias...só secura ,máxima prevista 29.0ºC ,com 24.6ºC e sol doentio .


----------



## Nickname (19 Mai 2020 às 11:49)

*26ºC* e ainda nem meio-dia é 

Primeiros "trintas" do ano a caminho, parece-me.


----------



## magnusson73 (19 Mai 2020 às 13:08)

Boa tarde, Covilhã com 26.3°c que por coincidência foi a máxima que registei ontem.
Algumas nuvens altas e vento fraco.







Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (19 Mai 2020 às 14:18)

Algumas nuvens altas por aqui também, que levaram a um abrandamento na escalada da temperatura.
*27.1ºC*


----------



## Serrano (19 Mai 2020 às 14:37)

Uma agradável tarde de Primavera no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 23.7°C.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Mai 2020 às 15:19)

Boas...nuvens altas desde o meio da manhã ,ainda presentes,abrandar um bocadinho a temperatura ,ambiente abafado ,com 28.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Nickname (19 Mai 2020 às 16:30)

*29ºC *
Nova máxima anual.


----------



## magnusson73 (19 Mai 2020 às 20:00)

Boas , céu limpo na Covilhã com 24.1°c e máxima de 27.4°c.


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (19 Mai 2020 às 21:42)

*17.6ºC*, máxima de *29.2ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Mai 2020 às 21:43)

Boas...tarde ...para os próximos dias já não há perdão ,vêm por ai alguns dias de fornalha acessa ,acabou o sossego ,noite calma,ambiente por casa já se nota quente,com 21.6ºC.

Dados de ontem 17.3ºC / 28.9ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (19 Mai 2020 às 22:07)

Boa noite, dia quente de primavera com cheirinho a verão
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (20 Mai 2020 às 01:29)

Dia bem quente por aqui hoje. Já fui resgatar a minha Blitzwolf recarregável da gaveta.


----------



## Manmarlopes (20 Mai 2020 às 07:31)

Bom dia, nevoeiro e 13,9°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (20 Mai 2020 às 09:28)

*21ºC*, céu limpo, continua o Verão...

As mínimas também vão ficando mais amenas, não desceu dos *12.5ºC* esta noite.


Máximas de ontem:






No distrito de Viseu, apenas o Caramulinho ficou abaixo dos 25ºC, assim como Várzea da Serra na rede wunderground.

Ainda não foi desta que Viseu chegou aos 30ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mai 2020 às 10:25)

Boas….hoje já está a trabalhar para a máxima do ano ...máxima de hoje que aumentou um grau de ontem para hoje 31.0ºC ,sol já está doentio ,já vai nos 25.2ºC .


----------



## magnusson73 (20 Mai 2020 às 13:57)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 27.4°c, com algumas nuvens sobre a Serra.





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (20 Mai 2020 às 14:59)

Alguma nebulosidade, *26.7ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mai 2020 às 15:20)

Boas...tarde ...algumas nuvens em volta ,ação do ,temperatura ainda está abaixo alguns degraus da máxima prevista,com 29.5ºC,algum vento de SSW.


----------



## Nickname (20 Mai 2020 às 17:18)

*24.4ºC*, vento fraco a mdoerado.
A máxima já foi claramente atingida, *27.2ºC*


----------



## Mjhb (20 Mai 2020 às 18:51)

Já não saia à rua desde o almoço e confesso que agora até me parece estar frio


----------



## Nickname (20 Mai 2020 às 19:33)

*18.6ºC*
Fim de tarde bem mais fresco que o de ontem.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mai 2020 às 20:41)

Boas...tarde ,hoje o vento de SSW e agora de W,não deixou subir acima dos trinta ,final de tarde a sentir o ar mais fresco ,com 23.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mai 2020 às 22:49)

Boas….noite calma ,ligeira brisa WNW,com 19.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 14.8ºC / 29.8ºC .


----------



## magnusson73 (21 Mai 2020 às 13:52)

Boa tarde, 26.6°c na Covilhã com algumas nuvens altas.







Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Mai 2020 às 15:19)

Boas...hoje mais ventoso a partir do meio da manhã,vento de WNW...dá menos sensação de calor ,com 28.1ºC e máxima prevista 29.0ºC.


----------



## Nickname (21 Mai 2020 às 17:01)

*25.4ºC,* calor tolerável e ate agradável hoje, já que corre uma brisa fresca.

Máxima: *26.6ºC*
Mínima: *11.8ºC*


----------



## magnusson73 (21 Mai 2020 às 19:44)

Boas, máxima de 28.2°c com 25.1°c agora, vai passando uma brisa .

Para poente:





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (21 Mai 2020 às 19:55)

*19.6ºC*, continua a correr uma brisa fresca.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Mai 2020 às 20:38)

Boas...tarde morna e com o vento W a amaciar a temperatura ,com 22.8ºC e vento mais fraco .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Mai 2020 às 22:24)

Boas...ligeira brisa de WNW,com 20.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 14.4ºC / 28.7ºC .


----------



## Nickname (22 Mai 2020 às 10:14)

*18ºC*, céu praticamente limpo.
Mínima de *11.2ºC*

Viseu aeródromo, Oliveira de Frades e Vila Nova de Paiva acumularam 0.1mm durante a noite.



Hoje pelas 8h, tirada da vila de Caramulo(800m de altitude) para Este, vê-se a Serra da Estrela ao longe:

Estavam 17ºC no Caramulinho e 16.2ºC com 21% de humidade nas Penhas Douradas:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Mai 2020 às 10:22)

Boas...alvorada com algum nevoeiro ligeiro ,já com céu limpo e hoje vai ,máxima prevista 31.0ºC ,no horizonte é só  e secura ,com 23.2ºC...vai subindo.


----------



## Nickname (22 Mai 2020 às 13:01)

Hoje voltou a apertar, calor mais opressivo, sem brisa, *25.5ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Mai 2020 às 15:16)

Boas...tarde ,o vento hoje de SE para chatear  e quente e seco,nada parecido com os últimos dois dias ,nova máxima do ano a passar dos trinta ,agora baixou e com 29.3ºC  e sol doentio...


----------



## Nickname (22 Mai 2020 às 17:19)

*24.8ºC,* já com uma brisa agradável de W.
Máxima igual à de ontem, *26.6ºC*


----------



## Nickname (22 Mai 2020 às 21:20)

*18.1ºC*, vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Mai 2020 às 21:25)

Boas...como se esperava...dia mais quente do ano ,para os próximos longos dias...sempre a piorar começa a casa aquecer ,com 23.0ºC e ligeira brisa de WNW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Mai 2020 às 22:27)

Boas….brisa continua ,vai devagar ,ainda com 21.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 14.1ºC / 30.9ºC .


----------



## Nickname (23 Mai 2020 às 00:14)

*15.7ºC*

Entretanto até dia 21, a média das máximas de Maio já vai nos 23.2ºC na estação ipma da cidade, e a mínima nos 9.9ºC, anomalias de +3ºC e +1.4ºC respetivamente.


----------



## magnusson73 (23 Mai 2020 às 09:01)

Bom dia , 20.7°c na Covilhã com céu limpo.
Nevoeiro para a Beira alta.






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Mai 2020 às 10:15)

Boas...hoje vai apertar novamente ...máxima prevista 31.0ºC ...secura e quente no horizonte ,e tenho gramar este gajo ,já vai nos 25.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Mai 2020 às 14:50)

Boas….tarde ...já na porta de entrada da máxima prevista ,com 30.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Mai 2020 às 18:12)

Boas...hora perigosa ,com 31.4ºC .


----------



## Nickname (23 Mai 2020 às 18:14)

*26.7ºC*, vento fraco.
Hoje aqueceu um bocadinho mais, foi aos *29ºC*.

Mínima de *12.6ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Mai 2020 às 21:35)

Boas...dia mais quente do ano ...é sempre a subir ,melhor ambiente na rua com uma ligeira brisa ,com 24.2ºC.


----------



## Nickname (23 Mai 2020 às 22:05)

Já bem mais ameno, com *17.1ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Mai 2020 às 23:08)

Boas…brisa ficou fraca ,noite de verão ,com 22.9ºC...as noites vão ficando quentes pelo interior .

Dados de hoje 16.6ºC / 32.0ºC .


----------



## ClaudiaRM (24 Mai 2020 às 04:37)

Fui à rua despejar o lixo e dar uma volta. O dia foi quentinho mas a noite está fresquinho como eu gosto. O meu termómetro interno diz que deve andar por volta dos 14°C/15°C.


----------



## Nickname (24 Mai 2020 às 09:20)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Fui à rua despejar o lixo e dar uma volta. O dia foi quentinho mas a noite está fresquinho como eu gosto. O meu termómetro interno diz que deve andar por volta dos 14°C/15°C.



Sim, era o que estava por essa hora 
E apesar de fresca, foi ainda assim a noite mais quente do ano aqui por casa, mínima de *14.2ºC*

Já a estação o ipma na cidade teve uma mínima horária de 13.8ºC, a mínima mais alta do ano até agora foi de 13.4ºC


Por agora céu pouco nublado, *17.8ºC*
Hoje sim, talvez se chegue finalmente aos trinta graus.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Mai 2020 às 10:23)

Boas….mais um dia  e seco ,hoje está mais bruto ,máxima prevista 32.0ºC ,céu limpo e com 24.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Mai 2020 às 13:53)

Boas...já ao ataque o gajo lá de cima ...já doentio ,só bafo quente  ,com 29.4ºC.


----------



## Nickname (24 Mai 2020 às 13:53)

*27.5ºC*, céu limpo, sem vento.


----------



## Nickname (24 Mai 2020 às 15:49)

*29.4ºC*, temperatura mais alta do ano.


----------



## Serrano (24 Mai 2020 às 15:50)

25.7°C no Sarzedo, com algumas nuvens no horizonte.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (24 Mai 2020 às 17:21)

Máximas entre 28ºC / 29ºC nestes últimos dias. 

Verão no auge. As cerejas já quase no ponto.










Ainda tudo muito verde.





Com o branco do "algodão" dos choupos.


----------



## Nickname (24 Mai 2020 às 18:03)

*29.6ºC*, máxima de* 30.1ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Mai 2020 às 18:23)

Boas...tarde ...ainda na hora perigosa ,com 30.6ºC e ar sequinho .


----------



## magnusson73 (24 Mai 2020 às 18:37)

Boa tarde , Covilhã 26.6ºc no auriol aos 610mts.alt , com alguma nebulosidade principalmente para poente

Para nascente:





Para poente:






Voltei à Serra hoje de manhã , às 8h 15ºc contra os 10ºc que estavam no domingo passado , algumas nuvens altas e vento fraco ajudaram a refrescar a manhã.

Deixo algumas imagens:

Vale Glaciar do Zêzere:






Os Cântaros e o Covão D`Ametade local de saída de hoje:






Sitio das Pessoltas:






Manteigas:






















O vale do Zêzere e o planalto da Torre:






Covão da D`Ametade com o Zêzere e o cântaro  magro por entre os vidoeiros:


----------



## Nickname (24 Mai 2020 às 18:55)

Fim de tarde abrasador, ainda *28.8ºC*
Ontem por esta hora já estava abaixo dos 25ºC


----------



## Dan (24 Mai 2020 às 19:52)

Esta manhã no Azibo.









Extremos de hoje: 12,3ºC / 26,9ºC


----------



## Nickname (24 Mai 2020 às 20:51)

*23.3ºC*, já tem de se abrir as janelas para arejar as casas!


----------



## StormRic (24 Mai 2020 às 20:51)

magnusson73 disse:


> Voltei à Serra hoje de manhã , às 8h 15ºc contra os 10ºc que estavam no domingo passado , algumas nuvens altas e vento fraco ajudaram a refrescar a manhã.
> 
> Deixo algumas imagens:



Fascinante poder ver estas belas imagens actuais da Estrela! Saudades de andar pelos covões e pelos cântaros. Obrigado 



Dan disse:


> Esta manhã no Azibo.



Bonita paisagem protegida. Está na lista das visitas a fazer, talvez este verão. A albufeira está na cota máxima?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Mai 2020 às 21:02)

Boas...até que enfim já posso ir há rua ,por casa o ambiente é de sauna ,ainda com 26.7ºC e ligeira brisa a correr .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Mai 2020 às 21:51)

Boas...brisa vai correndo ...janelas abertas ,com 25.2ºC...vai descendo .


----------



## magnusson73 (24 Mai 2020 às 22:07)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...brisa vai correndo ...janelas abertas ,com 25.2ºC...vai descendo .



Por aqui 24.8ºc , e também com uma brisa fresquinha.


----------



## Dan (24 Mai 2020 às 22:42)

StormRic disse:


> Bonita paisagem protegida. Está na lista das visitas a fazer, talvez este verão. A albufeira está na cota máxima?



Pareceu estar muito perto da cota máxima.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Mai 2020 às 23:08)

Boas...brisa enfraqueceu ....assim não ajuda o bem estar ,com 24.2ºC .

Dados de hoje 18.7ºC / 32.0ºC  .


----------



## Nickname (24 Mai 2020 às 23:33)

*18.5ºC*, sem qualquer brisa


----------



## magnusson73 (25 Mai 2020 às 08:41)

Bom dia , 24.1°c na Covilhã com 58% de HR e céu limpo, a manhã mais quente deste ano.


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (25 Mai 2020 às 09:18)

Mais uma noite amena, mínima de *14ºC*
A manhã segue quente, com *22.1ºC.*

Já me cansei de calor e ainda não chegámos a Junho


----------



## Nickname (25 Mai 2020 às 11:39)

*27.2ºC*, céu pouco nublado, sem vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Mai 2020 às 11:59)

Boas...a primeira noite tropical ,não baixou dos vinte ,a máxima prevista ontem 32 hoje passou para 33.0ºC ,sol doentio e quente ,algumas nuvens aparecer em volta ,e vai lançada e com 29.2ºC...em casa já no escuro .


----------



## Nickname (25 Mai 2020 às 12:30)

*29ºC  *


----------



## magnusson73 (25 Mai 2020 às 13:17)

Boas,na Covilhã com 29.1°c e 39% HR , céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco para refrescar um pouco.

Para nascente:





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Mai 2020 às 14:05)

Boas...só pus um braço de fora ...não se aguenta ,perigoso ao ataque ,esta semana não se pode andar na rua nas horas centrais do dia ,com 30.7ºC e ar quente e seco de SE .


----------



## ClaudiaRM (25 Mai 2020 às 15:15)

Nickname disse:


> Mais uma noite amena, mínima de *14ºC*
> A manhã segue quente, com *22.1ºC.*
> 
> Já me cansei de calor e ainda não chegámos a Junho




Eu estou a tentar não o maldizer na esperança que ajude a mandar o bicho embora mas não está fácil.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Mai 2020 às 16:28)

Boas...lá fora deve estar infernal ,deve fazer doer ,nova máxima do ano ,com 31.9ºC e algumas de calor .


----------



## StormRic (25 Mai 2020 às 16:56)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...lá fora deve estar infernal ,deve fazer doer ,nova máxima do ano ,com 31.9ºC e algumas de calor .



Células a WSW, entre V.V.Ródão e Oleiros.
As células parecem imóveis:












O sopro da bigorna chegou aos 12 Km de altutide:





O "caldeirão" da Beira-Baixa está ao lume e já começa a ferver:


----------



## StormRic (25 Mai 2020 às 17:05)

A célula entre Oleiros e Proença explodiu em 10 minutos dos 6 aos 13 Km:






Eco roxo correspondente:





 alguém tira uma foto destas torres?


----------



## Miguel96 (25 Mai 2020 às 17:18)

Célula em desenvolvimento a Sul de Viseu


----------



## Nickname (25 Mai 2020 às 17:24)

*29.5ºC*, cheirou-me intensamente a queimado por volta das 16h30, mas não vi coluna de fumo, nem  apareceu nada no fogos.pt 
Ainda mais quente hoje, *31.6ºC *de máxima

Vista para sul-sudeste:


----------



## StormRic (25 Mai 2020 às 17:43)

Miguel96 disse:


> Célula em desenvolvimento a Sul de Viseu





Nickname disse:


> Vista para sul-sudeste:



Lá ao longe, centro-esquerda, são as células de Oleiros/C.Branco.

Célula de Viseu atingiu os 9-10 Km.










Célula entre Oleiros e Castelo Branco já está com eco vermelho extenso:


----------



## StormRic (25 Mai 2020 às 18:01)

Célula de Castelo Branco  em movimento lento para SSE, eco roxo, mas estas células têm um tempo de vida curto pois a humidade disponível é relativamente escassa:














Bigorna terá atingido os 14 Km:


----------



## Nickname (25 Mai 2020 às 19:11)

*27.5ºC*, menos quente que ontem por esta hora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Mai 2020 às 20:41)

Boas...noite e dia mais quente do ano ,andaram nas redondezas algumas nuvens a enfeitar ,mas não deu em nada ,o bafo lá fora ainda é enorme ,com 28.4ºC .


----------



## Nickname (25 Mai 2020 às 20:57)

*23.3ºC*.


O calor fica retido até bem tarde, nas zonas mais interiores do vale do Rio Dão:





30.4ºC em Trancozelos, Penalva do Castelo às 20h, em claro contraste com a envolvente.


E já lá vão 9 dias de vaga de calor em algumas estações, a média das máximas de Viseu(cidade) ultrapassou os 24ºC com o valor de hoje, e está já com uma anomalia em redor dos +4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Mai 2020 às 22:42)

Boas...ainda dura e dura  e nunca mais acaba as pilhas ...mais uma noite tropical ,com 26.2ºC e vento fraco de NWN.

Dados de hoje 20.6ºC / 32.7ºC .


----------



## Norther (25 Mai 2020 às 22:49)

Boa noite, por aqui temos uma temperatura de 22.2ºC com vento fraco do quadrante leste e 51% humidade.


----------



## Nickname (25 Mai 2020 às 22:54)

Já agradável, com *19.5ºC*


----------



## Bajorious (26 Mai 2020 às 00:47)

E do nada apareceram umas rajadas de vento moderado..

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (26 Mai 2020 às 01:48)

O dia foi quente mas a noite está óptima. Claro que o vento que se levantou ajuda e muito. Estou há 10 minutos na varanda a apanhar fresco e já rejuvenesci aí uns dez anos.


----------



## Nickname (26 Mai 2020 às 09:50)

*20.8ºC*
Mínima de *15.5ºC*


Ontem a máxima em Viseu(cidade) ficou a 6 décimas do recorde de Maio (para o período 1971-2000).
A média das máximas já vai em 24.3ºC, anomalia de +4.1ºC !!!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mai 2020 às 10:16)

Boas….mais um dia de borralheira ,esta noite mais ventosa com vento de NNE e continua ,temperatura ainda suave ,com 23.5ºC.


----------



## Nickname (26 Mai 2020 às 11:18)

Subida mais lenta da temperatura hoje,* 23.3ºC*


----------



## Dan (26 Mai 2020 às 12:29)

Mais um dia de verão por aqui, mas um pouco mais fresco hoje. 22,1ºC por agora.

Há coisa de uns minutos, possivelmente um milhafre preto, aqui muito perto.


----------



## Nickname (26 Mai 2020 às 13:46)

Bem mais agradável hoje, *25.6ºC
*
No Fontelo*:



*
As ervas ainda se vão mantendo verdes.
A estação de Viseu(cidade) é ao fundo, ao pé dos edifícios amarelos (devia ter tirado fotos).

Parque de Santiago:






Da Cava de Viriato para a Sé*:



*


Ontem não poderia ter dado esta volta a esta hora, já hoje mais fresco e com vento moderado sempre a soprar, estava perfeito.


----------



## srr (26 Mai 2020 às 14:51)

Reparem na imagem de radar, no interior de Espanha um EcoVermelho,

Deve estar a chover torrencialmente por aquelas bandas.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (26 Mai 2020 às 14:57)

srr disse:


> Reparem na imagem de radar, no interior de Espanha um EcoVermelho,
> 
> Deve estar a chover torrencialmente por aquelas bandas.


Santiago del Tormes segue com 15 mm, segundo uma estação amadora da NETATMO.


----------



## StormRic (26 Mai 2020 às 15:05)

srr disse:


> Reparem na imagem de radar, no interior de Espanha um EcoVermelho,
> 
> Deve estar a chover torrencialmente por aquelas bandas.



Sem dúvida, e a linha de instabilidade propaga-se na direcção da fronteira, zona da Guarda e Sabugal.



criz0r disse:


> 29.8ºC. Hoje não me safo dos 30ºC.
> 
> Em Espanha, perto de Salamanca a coisa está pornográfica,


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mai 2020 às 15:12)

Boas...máxima prevista 31.0ºC ,o vento foi rodando para SSE e o ambiente vai ficando ,algumas nuvens como sempre viradas para Espanha ,bem precisava de uma rega ,com 29.9ºC.


----------



## StormRic (26 Mai 2020 às 15:14)

Imagem do satélite Terra cerca das 11:55 utc (duas horas atrás)






A instabilidade pode entrar pela fronteira do Sabugal.
As bigornas das células estendem-se para Sul ou SSE mas os movimentos lentos são para Oeste. No entanto, lentos demais para serem aquelas células em particular a chegar à fronteira, outras poderão formar-se mais perto ou já dentro do território.


----------



## Nickname (26 Mai 2020 às 15:30)

*28ºC
*
Vista para Este-Sudeste, com muito zoom:


----------



## DRC (26 Mai 2020 às 16:26)

Boa tarde,

Vai-se desenvolvendo alguma nebulosidade sobre a Serra da Malcata/Serra das Mesas.









Avistam-se ao longe as células do lado espanhol, muito mais desenvolvidas.


----------



## Bajorious (26 Mai 2020 às 16:37)

Continuam a evoluir lentamente para Oeste
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## DRC (26 Mai 2020 às 17:25)

Pelo Sabugal está assim.






Penso que terá trovejado, pelo menos os cães deram sinal.


----------



## Rafa111 (26 Mai 2020 às 17:58)

Daqui do meu sotão dá para ver penso eu, ser a célula que está em Espanha e a do Sabugal





30.0ºC neste momento


----------



## Nickname (26 Mai 2020 às 18:01)

*27.8ºC*, temperatura já em queda, vento moderado.
Muita nebulosidade para Este.

Depois de dois dias com máximas acima dos trinta, hoje ficou-se pelos* 29.5ºC*


----------



## DRC (26 Mai 2020 às 19:01)

Acabou por dissipar tudo. Ainda se viram algumas "cortinas de chuva", mas duraram pouco tempo. 

Estão a chegar agora aqui os "restos" das células de Espanha.


----------



## magnusson73 (26 Mai 2020 às 19:41)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 25.5°c com céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco.
A manhã hoje foi mais fresca que nos últimos dias, a tarde trouxe algumas nuvens , mais calor(máxima de 30.3°c) e alguns pingos pouco antes das 19h.

Vista para nascente:






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (26 Mai 2020 às 20:11)

*26.6ºC*, temperatura a descer muito devagar.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mai 2020 às 21:33)

Boas...tarde ...mais uma vez não aconteceu nada ,com tiros para os lados ,melhor ambiente noturno ,hás 0.00h de hoje era a temperatura agora de momento ,com 24.8ºC...hoje vai mais adiantada .


----------



## Bajorious (26 Mai 2020 às 22:14)

A montanha pariu um rato ...
Céu limpo.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mai 2020 às 23:06)

Boas...noite calma...quase sem vento ,com 23.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 18.6ºC / 30.5ºC .


----------



## Nickname (27 Mai 2020 às 00:35)

Ainda *21ºC *


----------



## Bajorious (27 Mai 2020 às 03:18)

21.6°C
Tudo calmo.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (27 Mai 2020 às 03:31)

Noite notoriamente mais quente que ontem ainda que com algum vento.


----------



## Nickname (27 Mai 2020 às 08:39)

*20.1ºC*
Mínima mais alta do ano, *17.3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mai 2020 às 11:36)

Boas...o dia começou com vento de N e a partir das 4h da matina virou para ESE e aumentou de intensidade...ar mesmo sequinho ,máxima prevista 31.0ºC ...de momento 27.2ºC...vai subindo .


----------



## Rafa111 (27 Mai 2020 às 12:23)

*30.5ºC*
Ontem a esta hora estavam cerca de *28.5ºC*
Vai ser uma tarde quentinha


----------



## Nickname (27 Mai 2020 às 12:26)

*27.7ºC*, ligeiramente  mais quente que ontem a esta hora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mai 2020 às 13:59)

Boas...tarde ,vento seco e de ESE a girar ,vamos com 29.4ºC .


----------



## Nickname (27 Mai 2020 às 15:00)

*30ºC*
Céu prometedor a Este


----------



## DRC (27 Mai 2020 às 15:19)

Boa tarde

Pelo Sabugal, tal como ontem, vai-se desenvolvendo alguma nebulosidade.

Cerca das 14h00 caíram algumas pingas, nada de especial.

Nesta altura está assim:


----------



## StormRic (27 Mai 2020 às 15:26)

DRC disse:


> Pelo Sabugal, tal como ontem, vai-se desenvolvendo alguma nebulosidade.
> 
> Cerca das 14h00 caíram algumas pingas, nada de especial.
> 
> Nesta altura está assim:



Já entram células pela fronteira e outras formam-se junto à Estrela.
Movimento para WNW.


----------



## magnusson73 (27 Mai 2020 às 15:28)

Boa tarde , quanto sai depois de almoço para o trabalho apercebi-me de alguma nebulosidade ente norte e leste que está agora a desenvolver-se e que já aparece no radar.


----------



## StormRic (27 Mai 2020 às 15:57)

magnusson73 disse:


> Boa tarde , quanto sai depois de almoço para o trabalho apercebi-me de alguma nebulosidade ente norte e leste que está agora a desenvolver-se e que já aparece no radar.



Célula com eco laranja e que tem estado a desenvolver-se na última hora desde que entrou pela fronteira entre o Soito e Vilar Formoso vai direita à Guarda, movimento geral para WNW.






A Serra não parece ter grande influência no desenvolvimento, a julgar pelo comportamento da célula de Belmonte, agora sobre a Estrela a norte de Manteigas dirigindo-se para Gouveia.






https://www.meteoestrela.pt/dados-actuais/covilha/






https://www.meteoestrela.pt/dados-actuais/penhas-da-saude/





EDIT: espera-se alguma chuva que pode ser forte na cidade. Movimento WNW a rodar mais para Oeste:


----------



## DRC (27 Mai 2020 às 16:12)

A célula vai passando a Norte do Sabugal.

Ouve-se trovejar de vez em quando.


----------



## Rafa111 (27 Mai 2020 às 16:19)

*32ºC *
E estão a cair uns pingos neste momento.


----------



## magnusson73 (27 Mai 2020 às 16:40)

Boas , onde me encontro (parque industrial do Canhoso aos 480mts.alt)não tenho  grande raio de visibilidade.
A marcar 31ºc no auriol e com esta vista para NNE:


----------



## Dan (27 Mai 2020 às 16:59)

StormRic disse:


> Bonita paisagem protegida. Está na lista das visitas a fazer, talvez este verão. A albufeira está na cota máxima?



Reparei agora no boletim. No final de abril estava a 95% da capacidade, quase 10% acima do valor médio para este mês.


----------



## Bajorious (27 Mai 2020 às 17:18)

Ontem estavam a entrar mais a sul e vinham direitas aqui. Dissiparam-se.
Hoje entram na fronteira mais a norte e seguem direitas à Guarda e por aí fora.. :bah: 





Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (27 Mai 2020 às 17:36)

Choveu durante 5 minutos por aqui, acumulou *0.3mm*

Deu para refrescar o ambiente, a temperatura baixou dos 30.6ºC para os 24.8ºC.
Agora já está novamente em subida, *27.1ºC*


----------



## Mjhb (27 Mai 2020 às 17:41)

Bastante escuro a nordeste, e penso já ter ter ouvido uns trovões


----------



## dahon (27 Mai 2020 às 17:56)

Por aqui vejo varias cortinas de chuva a NE, N e NO mas nada de muito intenso. Parece-me que a base das nuvens está muito alta.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (27 Mai 2020 às 18:09)

Ouve-se roncar baixinho e longe por aqui.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mai 2020 às 19:38)

Boas...mais um dia de borralheira ,vamos lá ver se a coisa não se estraga para o mês que vem ,já preciso de uns dias mais frescos ,com 29.4ºC com ar seco e .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mai 2020 às 21:57)

Boas...por aqui o ambiente ainda em lume brando ,aragem muita fraca ,com 26.4ºC .


----------



## Norther (27 Mai 2020 às 22:09)

Boa noite, por aqui mais uma noite quente com a temperatura nos 23.5ºC e 45% HR, vento fraco do quadrante leste.
Hoje a máxima foi de 31.9ºC e a mínima foi de 16,5ºC.
A tarde ainda se viu uma formação de uma célula sobre a serra, mas nada de chuva ou trovoada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mai 2020 às 23:11)

Boas...vento fraco ,com 25.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 19.8ºC / 31.0ºC .


----------



## magnusson73 (28 Mai 2020 às 08:53)

Bom dia, com 24°c e 37%HR na Covilhã com o céu limpo.

Para norte:






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mai 2020 às 11:26)

Boas...mais um dia bom para o churrasco ,estou a gostar do tempo a longo prazo ,o ar continua sequinho ,máxima prevista 32.0ºC ,e vamos com 25.4ºC.


----------



## Nickname (28 Mai 2020 às 11:53)

*28.1°C*
Mínima: *16°C*

Muito desagradável na rua, tive que caminhar durante 15 minutos, e não o aconselho ninguém.
O Sol está mesmo muito forte!


----------



## Rafa111 (28 Mai 2020 às 12:30)

*34.1ºC*
Está um auntentico bafo lá fora


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mai 2020 às 13:09)

Boas...tarde ...sempre a subir ,vai nos 27.7ºC .


----------



## Nickname (28 Mai 2020 às 13:31)

Mais um dia infernal, hoje talvez o mais quente deles todos, já nos* 30.7ºC*

Mais de 34ºC em Vouzela:
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IVISEUVO3

E confio bastante nos dados desta estação!


----------



## Mjhb (28 Mai 2020 às 13:49)

Fui mudar as baterias à estação, que já não uso há mais de um ano. Mas parece-me que ainda está tudo a funcionar bem

De facto está um dia insuportável. A noite foi quente, de manhã já se sentia um bafo horrível e agora está um calor totalmente fora de época.
A fazer crer nos dados da estação, atuais 31,2ºC e 22%HR


----------



## magnusson73 (28 Mai 2020 às 13:53)

Boa Tarde, Covilhã 28.6°c ,céu praticamente limpo na cidade e algo nublado para a Serra com vento fraco.

Para nordeste um pouco mais nublado que aqui:






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mai 2020 às 16:37)

Boas...tarde continua ,vento de ESE ,com 30.4ºC.


----------



## Nickname (28 Mai 2020 às 16:44)

*31.3ºC*
Acabou por abrandar o ritmo de subida da temperatura, também graças à chegada de alguma nebulosidade.

Máxima ate ao momento: *32.1ºC*
Temperatura mais alta do ano.


----------



## cm3pt (28 Mai 2020 às 17:08)

"Eles" já "andem" aí


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mai 2020 às 19:12)

Boas...por aqui o borralho ainda a mandar ,a máxima prevista de 32.0ºC não foi atingida ,ainda com 30.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mai 2020 às 21:43)

Boas...hoje sem aragem ,ajuda a temperatura a descer ,com 24.7ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (28 Mai 2020 às 22:25)

Boa noite, noite quente na Covilhã com 25.5°c ,vento praticamente nulo e 41%de HR.



Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mai 2020 às 23:36)

Boas...veio um cheirinho de vento a temperatura arribou ,agora tenta novamente descer ,está difícil ,ainda com 25.2ºC .

Dados de hoje 19.8ºC / 30.8ºC .


----------



## magnusson73 (29 Mai 2020 às 09:14)

Bom dia , na Covilhã 24.5°c com céu limpo e alguma névoa na Cova da Beira.


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (29 Mai 2020 às 09:20)

Já nos *23.8ºC*, mínima de* 16.6ºC*

Máximas de ontem na região:






Mais um recorde de Temperatura máxima ultrapassado em Viseu, relativo ao perído 1971-2000, são já 5 desde 2016, recordes de temperatura mínima nem um!
A máxima de ontem foi de* 33.2ºC* contra os antigos 33ºC

Vila Real também ultrapassou o valor de 71-2000, *33ºC* vs 32.2ºC

As anomalias são ainda mais impressionantes:
A média das máximas vai já nos 25.1ºC, anomalia de +4.9ºC
A média das mínimas vai nos 10.9ºC, anomalia de +2.4ºC


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Mai 2020 às 09:43)

Nickname disse:


> Já nos *23.8ºC*, mínima de* 16.6ºC*
> 
> Máximas de ontem na região:
> 
> ...


O que aconteceu à estação de Trancozelos ontem? Aquela estação tem registado umas belas máximas na maior parte dos dias, superiores às doutras estações à volta.


----------



## Nickname (29 Mai 2020 às 09:47)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> O que aconteceu à estação de Trancozelos ontem? Aquela estação tem registado umas belas máximas na maior parte dos dias, superiores às doutras estações à volta.



Está off desde ontem a meio da tarde.
Só ficámos com o valor da mínima, 13.7ºC.
Teve uma máxima horária de 32.4ºC, acredito que tenha tido uma máxima perto dos 34ºC.

Ontem as zonas mais quentes do distrito foram os vales mais perto do litoral.
Na rede wunderground Vouzela teve uma máxima de *35.7ºC*
Outra em Santa Comba Dão, chegou aos 34.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mai 2020 às 11:56)

Boas...noite mais quente do ano ...não baixou 21.1ºC...segunda noite tropical do corrente mês ,mais um dia de borralho ,máxima prevista 32.0ºC ,e vamos com 28.5ºC e vento de ESE,nunca mais muda o vento em modo fresco .


----------



## AnDré (29 Mai 2020 às 12:27)

Bom dia!

26,2ºC em Várzea da Serra. E os aguaceiros já andam a rondar.


----------



## Rafa111 (29 Mai 2020 às 13:30)

*30.5ºC
*
Célula a Norte de Viseu


----------



## magnusson73 (29 Mai 2020 às 13:31)

Boa tarde, com 28.6ºc na Covilhã , está a ficar escuro para a Serra.


----------



## Nickname (29 Mai 2020 às 13:52)

*30.1ºC*,a ficar nublado*,* já ouvi (poucos) trovões ao longe.
*
*

Muito escuro e a descarregar bem 10km a Nordeste, no Sul do concelho de Sátão:
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IVISEUVI4

8mm em 20 minutos.
Temperatura caiu dos 29.9ºC para os 18.9ºC, e continua em queda.


----------



## dahon (29 Mai 2020 às 13:59)

Nickname disse:


> *30.1ºC*,a ficar nublado*,* já ouvi (poucos) trovões ao longe.
> *
> *
> 
> ...



Valente a célula.


----------



## magnusson73 (29 Mai 2020 às 14:01)

Já aparece no radar


----------



## dahon (29 Mai 2020 às 14:04)

Já chove por aqui, pingas grossas.


----------



## Nickname (29 Mai 2020 às 14:11)

*27.1ºC*
Aqui também já vão chuviscando pingas grossas, os trovões são cada vez mais frequentes, e o vento intensifica-se.








Está cada vez mais agressivo!


----------



## dahon (29 Mai 2020 às 14:13)

Rajadas fortíssimas de vento com chuva torrencial.


----------



## Mjhb (29 Mai 2020 às 14:13)

A norte e nordeste muito escuro, torres altas. Já ouvi uns trovões valentes mas não sei se não vai passar ao lado daqui


----------



## dahon (29 Mai 2020 às 14:15)

Granizo, água a entrar pelas portas orientadas a norte, a rua é um autentico rio.


----------



## Nickname (29 Mai 2020 às 14:18)

dahon disse:


> Granizo, água a entrar pelas portas orientadas a norte, a rua é um autentico rio.



Aqui ainda mal choveu, grandes diferenças dentro da mesma freguesia!!!


Agora sim, já chove moderadamente.


----------



## Dan (29 Mai 2020 às 14:19)

28,0ºC céu muito nublado e trovoada ao longe.


----------



## Nickname (29 Mai 2020 às 14:20)

Aí está ela, chuva torrencial!

Muitos trovões, mas ainda não vi nenhum relâmpago.

É cada bátega!!!


----------



## Mjhb (29 Mai 2020 às 14:21)

Uns quilómetros mais a sudoeste não chegou ainda nada, mas bem que faz falta. Anda há cerca de uma hora um incêndio parece-me entre Farminhão e Parada de Gonta

edit(14h23)
https://fogos.pt/fogo/2020180024232

Precisamente em Parada


----------



## dahon (29 Mai 2020 às 14:24)

Ainda continua mas o vento perdeu intensidade. Já se vê estragos nas árvores e videiras. Garantidamente que haverá inundações nas zonas mais baixas. Até porque nas aldeias não há escoamentos(sarjetas).


----------



## Miguel96 (29 Mai 2020 às 14:24)

Atenção aos Outflow que podem acontecer como este que captei no dia 26 de maio


----------



## Nickname (29 Mai 2020 às 14:27)

*19.3ºC*
Continua a chover torrencialmente, já o vento abrandou de facto.
*8.7mm* acumulados.

Trovão bem intenso, agora mesmo.


----------



## João Pedro (29 Mai 2020 às 14:28)

Células de Vila Real a produzirem grandes bigornas, Uma dispara um grande torre neste momento.


----------



## Nickname (29 Mai 2020 às 14:32)

*18.3ºC*
Está a abrandar, mas ainda chove com muita intensidade!
*10.6mm* acumulados.

Acho que por aqui nem apanhei a zona mais intensa da célula, parece ter sido mais forte uns km a Este:






Primeiro relâmpago!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mai 2020 às 14:32)

Boas...com esta saída dos modelos...lá se foi a chuva ,tarde ,no horizonte...nuvens a crescer a NNE ,por aqui vamos com 31.0ºC  e sol doentio ,não se pode com ele .


----------



## Miguel96 (29 Mai 2020 às 14:33)

Atenção Nelas, elas movem-se relativamente rápido para Sul


----------



## dahon (29 Mai 2020 às 14:34)

Não tive hipótese de fazer qualquer registo. Só tive tempo de arrumar coisas no exterior da casa que pudessem voar e depois foi fechar as persianas todas e meter tolhas na base da porta que está orientada a NE.
Neste momento continua a chover, quase sem vento, mas a trovoada está a intensificar.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Mai 2020 às 14:35)




----------



## Serrano (29 Mai 2020 às 14:37)

Está a chover no Sarzedo e ouvem-se trovões ao longe, com a temperatura nos 26.5ºC.


----------



## Nickname (29 Mai 2020 às 14:37)

Tudo a acalmar entretanto, inclusive a trovoada, mas ainda vai chovendo.


----------



## dahon (29 Mai 2020 às 14:41)

Cá está o momento mais agreste.


----------



## cm3pt (29 Mai 2020 às 14:44)

Ouve -se trovões quase em continuo e chove ligeiramente . T 27C H 65%


----------



## Nickname (29 Mai 2020 às 14:48)

*19.3ºC*, que bem sabe este fesquinho.
*11.7mm* acumulados.

Muita chuva novamente, pingas super grossas!!!
E voltam novamente a ouvir-se muitos trovões, um "murmurar" constante.

Muito instável, tanto parece estar a acalmar, como volta a chover torrencialmente no minuto seguinte.


----------



## Mjhb (29 Mai 2020 às 14:49)

Chegou aqui há cerca de 5 minutos, com muito vento e a trovoada a intensificar também. Por enquanto ainda nada de granizo, mas o vento está mesmo muito forte.

A temperatura nestes 10 min últimos caiu de 32,5ºC para agora 25,1ºC


----------



## c0ldPT (29 Mai 2020 às 14:51)

Duarte Sousa disse:


>


A mesma célula, agora:








Ouço trovões


----------



## João Pedro (29 Mai 2020 às 14:53)

Duarte Sousa disse:


>


Deu origem a uma belíssima bigorna 

Edit: como bem mostrada pelo @c0ldPT


----------



## Nickname (29 Mai 2020 às 14:56)

16mm em 15 minutos no limite Oeste da cidade
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IVISEU9

O momento incial desses 15 minutos:


----------



## João Pedro (29 Mai 2020 às 14:58)

Brutais as assinaturas de radar 





O horizonte daqui de casa está preenchido por este conjunto de células.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (29 Mai 2020 às 15:01)

Chuva, vento, granizo e trovoada. Tive direito ao pacote completo.


----------



## dahon (29 Mai 2020 às 15:02)

A zona E e NE do concelho que Viseu foram fortemente afectadas. Eu diria que na zona de Mundão deve ter sido muito agreste.


----------



## magnusson73 (29 Mai 2020 às 15:02)

Começa a chover no Canhoso com alguma intensidade acompanhado de vento moderado e já se ouviram alguns trovões se bem que longínquos.
Cheirinho a terra molhada.
Temperatura a descer rapidamente.


----------



## Mjhb (29 Mai 2020 às 15:06)

Já encheram de novo as poças do costume, mas felizmente não chegou cá (pelo menos por agora) o maldito granizo. 

Atuais 19,1ºC e 58%HR


----------



## Nickname (29 Mai 2020 às 15:14)

Acho que o pior já passou e segue agora na direção de Tondela!

*12.3mm* acumulados, e uns fresquinhos *20.2ºC*, nada mau!
Ainda vai chovendo e ouvem-se alguns trovões.

Mais de 22mm acumulados na Urbanização Vila Jardim, perto de Vildemoinhos/Monte Salvado.
Acredito que tenham havido zonas com acumulados na ordem dos 30mm


----------



## StormRic (29 Mai 2020 às 15:15)

Os topos dos Cumulonimbus atingem mais de 12 Km, alguns chegaram ou passaram dos 16 Km (mas esta apreciação também depende da proximidade ao radar).







Há células espalhadas por todo o Interior Norte e Centro, os ecos roxos são frequentes.






Movimento para SSW:


----------



## dahon (29 Mai 2020 às 15:16)

Continuam a desenvolver-se novas células a norte de Viseu. Está mesmo "explosiva" a atmosfera por estes lados.

A temperatura baixou 12ºC (31ºC19ºC) em 20 minutos.


----------



## DRC (29 Mai 2020 às 15:23)

Boa tarde,

Tempo nublado e abafado pelo Sabugal, com aguaceiros a rondar.


----------



## Rafa111 (29 Mai 2020 às 15:31)

Os trovões já são bem audíveis aqui em baixo.
A meu ver parece que isto vai passar a de Este de Tondela


----------



## StormRic (29 Mai 2020 às 15:31)

Muitas descargas eléctricas associadas a estas células, algum risco de ignições mas como a chuva acompanha estas trovoadas, não são secas, a propagação é pouco provável.






Movem-se para SSW, Carregal do Sal na trajectória:


----------



## magnusson73 (29 Mai 2020 às 15:31)

Cerca de 30 minutos de chuva entre moderada a fraca , ao inico algum vento moderado , a temperatura desceu dos 29.5ºc para 25.9ºc durante este período.


----------



## StormRic (29 Mai 2020 às 15:36)

Rafa111 disse:


> Os trovões já são bem audíveis aqui em baixo.
> A meu ver parece que isto vai passar a de Este de Tondela



Ainda não é certo, pode propagar-se um pouco mais para Oeste e há células que vêm atrás:


----------



## StormRic (29 Mai 2020 às 15:41)

A célula a Sul de Moimenta da Beira move-se na direcção de Satão, passando talvez sobre Vila Nova de Paiva. Célula jovem bastante agressiva.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Mai 2020 às 15:45)

Registo brutal da passagem de uma célula nesta estação meteorológica em Viseu: descida acentuada da temperatura, aumento do vento e da humidade, e quantidade de precipitação acumulada.











https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IVISEU9/table/2020-05-29/2020-05-29/daily


----------



## Nickname (29 Mai 2020 às 15:46)

*20.1ºC*
Vai chuviscando, *12.9mm* acumulados.

Belo corredor!


----------



## StormRic (29 Mai 2020 às 16:01)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Registo brutal da passagem de uma célula nesta estação meteorológica em Viseu: descida acentuada da temperatura, aumento do vento e da humidade, e quantidade de precipitação acumulada.



 cerca de 23 mm em menos de 50 minutos!

Entretanto parece que os movimentos para SSW são mais lentos, há células que quase parecem estacionárias, como a de Moimenta da Beira que está com eco roxo há pelo menos meia hora (chegou a eco rosa).
Os ecos roxos estacionários são destrutivos em termos de enxurradas.


Moimenta da Beira, Início do eco roxo:






40 minutos depois, segundo eco rosa:






E continua em roxo, aos 45 minutos:






Nesta hora, das 14h às 15h utc, se houver lá uma estação, terá acumulado qualquer coisa como entre 40 e 60 mm, segundo a estimativa do radar de Arouca:


----------



## magnusson73 (29 Mai 2020 às 16:32)

À pouco um pequeno aguaceiro fez a temperatura chegar aos 25.5ºc(auriol a 480mts.no PI Canhoso)  , está abafado.

Para sul:





Para noroeste:


----------



## StormRic (29 Mai 2020 às 16:44)

Descargas eléctricas disseminadas pelas células esta tarde:

https://fogos.pt/





Imagem do satélite Aqua, há cerca de hora e meia atrás:


----------



## criz0r (29 Mai 2020 às 16:52)

Com topos destes, só pode dar barraca.


----------



## StormRic (29 Mai 2020 às 16:58)

criz0r disse:


> Com topos destes, só pode dar barraca.



Precisamente, este aglomerado de células perto de Castro Daire já assola a região há pelo menos 40 minutos:


----------



## ecobcg (29 Mai 2020 às 16:59)

A situação ali em Castro Daire parece já bem significativa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mai 2020 às 17:04)

Boas...por aqui é só ,abrasador ,nova máxima do ano,já passou da máxima prevista ,com 32.0ºC e algumas nuvens já desfeitas .


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Mai 2020 às 17:08)

Começou agora a chover nesta estação a uns quilómetros a oeste de Castro Daire, embora longe do núcleo mais intenso (infelizmente)...  
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ISOMAR6


----------



## Nickname (29 Mai 2020 às 17:20)

*22.8ºC*
Aqui o Sol até já vai aparecendo por entre as nuvens.


----------



## PedroAfonso (29 Mai 2020 às 17:36)

Em Santa Luzia a tarde segue ruidosa. Há pouco não havia vento e estava algum calor, tudo mudou entretanto.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Mai 2020 às 17:49)

Células intensas entre Arganil/Góis/Pampilhosa da Serra e a sul do Fundão.


----------



## Rafa111 (29 Mai 2020 às 18:00)

Mais uma vez passou tudo ao lado, e não houve festa por aqui.
Mehhh...


----------



## StormRic (29 Mai 2020 às 18:09)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Células intensas entre Arganil/Góis/Pampilhosa da Serra e a sul do Fundão.



As três células a norte de Pampilhosa da Serra uniram-se numa só, com eco roxo extenso:






A célula está sobre o Fajão, logo apanha a estação IPMA com o mesmo nome.
Veremos se registou já alguma precipitação até às 17h, mas pelo movimento para sul pode ainda não ter chegado lá o eco roxo.

Entretanto, nas estações IPMA, só é significativo o acumulado registado em Castro Daire entre as 15h e as 16h,* 8,2 mm* e uma queda da temperatura média horária de cerca de *6ºC*.


----------



## Thomar (29 Mai 2020 às 18:16)

StormRic disse:


> As três células a norte de Pampilhosa da Serra uniram-se numa só, com eco roxo extenso:



UI !  Olhando para essas imagens de radar dinâmico, deve estar bem agreste na Pampilhosa da Serra.


----------



## StormRic (29 Mai 2020 às 18:23)

Thomar disse:


> UI !  Olhando para essas imagens de radar dinâmico, deve estar bem agreste na Pampilhosa da Serra.



Parece que durou apenas mais um quarto de hora e saltando o vale do Rio Unhais nasce outra célula a sul de Pampilhosa:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mai 2020 às 18:24)

Boas...hora perigosa ...só bafo quente e seco,nesta saída lá se foi embora a chuva...de 44.0mm passou pra 2.0mm ,mas o fresco continua lá ,nos céus nada se passa,com 32.2ºC .


----------



## PedroAfonso (29 Mai 2020 às 18:35)

É isso, agora é para os lados de Oleiros. Ouve-se trovoada. Orvalho


----------



## StormRic (29 Mai 2020 às 18:41)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...hora perigosa ...só bafo quente e seco,nesta saída lá se foi embora a chuva...de 44.0mm passou pra 2.0mm ,mas o fresco continua lá ,nos céus nada se passa,com 32.2ºC .



Notável a rapidez da evolução das células. Enquanto a célula a norte da Pampilhosa se abate, a célula a sul intensificou-se em 10 minutos para eco roxo.





E perto de Castelo Branco, a noroeste, nova célula:


----------



## Rui Oliveira (29 Mai 2020 às 18:45)

Viva,

Após ler alguns dos vossos tópicos verifico que talvez me possam dar uma ajuda sobre trovoadas.

Peço desde já desculpa pela "evasão" neste tópico.

Eu gostaria de ter acesso a dados de trovoadas ocorridas em periodos anteriores (2/3 semanas anteriores). Após pesquisa pela internet, não tenho encontrado nada online sobre dados disponiveis sobre trovoadas. Uma vez que aqui no forum se encontram vários especialistas talvez me possam indicar alguma fonte

Um agradecimento antecipado.

Cumprimentos,
Rui Oliveira


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mai 2020 às 18:56)

Boas...já sem o gajo lá de cima a chatear ,temperatura a descer ,com 29.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mai 2020 às 21:51)

Boas...hoje o vento já virado para WNW ,noite e dia mais quente do ano ,vamos com 25.6ºC.


----------



## StormRic (29 Mai 2020 às 23:23)

StormRic disse:


> A célula está sobre o Fajão, logo apanha a estação IPMA com o mesmo nome.
> Veremos se registou já alguma precipitação até às 17h, mas pelo movimento para sul pode ainda não ter chegado lá o eco roxo.



 o pluviómetro de Fajão não está a registar/reportar...
O anemómetro terá também ficado avariado, mas à passagem da célula!
A temperatura média horária caíu de *27,2ºC para 22,1ºC* na primeira hora e depois para *19,9ºC* na segunda hora, sendo o registo horário mais baixo de toda a região interior centro às 18h, mais baixo até do que as Penhas Douradas.
A humidade relativa subiu, correspondentemente àquelas variações de temperatura, de *44%* para 66% e depois *72%*, registo horário mais elevado da HR de toda a região interior centro.

Fica aqui o registo, afinal apenas mais um exemplo do que aconteceu em muitos outros locais por onde passaram células semelhantes:







A actividade eléctrica foi escassa, a julgar pelo registo IPMA.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mai 2020 às 23:34)

Boas...ligeira brisa a correr de WNW ,e vamos com 24.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 21.1ºC / 33.1ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mai 2020 às 10:28)

Boas...hoje vai a rebentar o balão ,vem bruto hoje o gajo lá de cima ,máxima prevista hoje 32.0ºC ,os modelos passaram novamente 2 para 74.0mm ,a esta hora já vai nos 27.9ºC .


----------



## magnusson73 (30 Mai 2020 às 11:24)

Bom dia , com 25.2ºc no PI do Canhoso , o céu limpo exceto sobre a Serra onde já começa a aparecer alguma nebulosidade.

Às 11h15m






Ás 11h30m


----------



## João Pedro (30 Mai 2020 às 11:35)

magnusson73 disse:


> Bom dia , com 25.2ºc no PI do Canhoso , o céu limpo exceto sobre a Serra onde já começa a aparecer alguma nebulosidade.
> 
> Às 11h15m
> 
> ...







Tão só que ela está...


----------



## magnusson73 (30 Mai 2020 às 12:05)

Temperatura em subida , com 26.7ºC no PI do Canhoso.

Às 12h sobre a Serra ,






Às 12h30m


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mai 2020 às 12:29)

Boas...os balões vai-se enchendo em volta....vamos lá ver se para a tarde começam a arrebentar ,sol doentio ,não se pode com ele ,mais um corte na chuva,e que venha lá o fresquinho ,com 29.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mai 2020 às 13:28)

Boas...tarde...inferno ,balões a encher ,com 31.7ºC .


----------



## StormRic (30 Mai 2020 às 14:01)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...tarde...inferno ,balões a encher ,com 31.7ºC .



Boa tarde... entre a Estrela e a fronteira, quais rebentarão aí em cima? 






Estão definidos os eixos de instabilidade, ao longo da Estrela, de Montemuro a Trancoso, fronteira de Vilar Formoso e Rosmaninhal, esta bem agressiva.

Movimento geral Sul-Norte ou NNW ?


----------



## magnusson73 (30 Mai 2020 às 14:05)

Boa tarde, já em casa com 29.4ªc no auriol, cada vez mais nublado.

Panorama para a Serra:


----------



## StormRic (30 Mai 2020 às 14:11)

Rosmaninhal


----------



## Bajorious (30 Mai 2020 às 14:22)

Boas. Com esperança nessas que se formam na zona de CB e arredores, porque as que se formam na Estrela evoluem para norte (para variar..).





Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## PedroAfonso (30 Mai 2020 às 14:23)

StormRic disse:


> Rosmaninhal



Agora com imagem, vistas da senhora do almortao. O vento começou a aumentar de intensidade e embora os relâmpagos não sejam visíveis, o ruído é constante.


----------



## PedroAfonso (30 Mai 2020 às 14:33)

Comportamento típico de downburst. Lá ao fundo vê-se muita poeira no ar. De facto o vento está mais intenso.


----------



## StormRic (30 Mai 2020 às 14:34)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Agora com imagem, vistas da senhora do almortao. O vento começou a aumentar de intensidade e embora os relâmpagos não sejam visíveis, o ruído é constante.



Bela imagem, identifica as duas células, a mais próxima formou-se na última meia hora já totalmente em território nacional e aproximando-se de Castelo Branco:


----------



## PedroAfonso (30 Mai 2020 às 14:38)

StormRic disse:


> Bela imagem, identifica as duas células, a mais próxima formou-se na última meia hora já totalmente em território nacional e aproximando-se de Castelo Branco:



Certo. A imagem seguinte mostra a que está perto de Castelo Branco. Formou-se do nada. 

As anteriores são na zona do rosmaninhal e Monforte da Beira.


----------



## StormRic (30 Mai 2020 às 14:43)

PedroAfonso disse:


> A imagem seguinte mostra a que está perto de Castelo Branco. Formou-se do nada.



Entre e Idanha e Castelo Branco, o radar está atrasado, o eco deve estar já mais intenso. Nessa foto vê-se uma clara intrusão de vento superficial a desviar a cortina de chuva.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mai 2020 às 14:44)

Boas...já se ouve ao longe ,bem escuro para os lados de Espanha,agora só saber se chega cá ,haver se refrescava o ambiente ,muito abafado ,com 30.4ºC e sem sol.


----------



## StormRic (30 Mai 2020 às 14:47)

Eco roxo na célula entre Idanha e CB, deve corresponder ao que se via na foto:






A célula de Monforte "resolveu" mover-se para Noroeste, a que está à frente dela permanece imóvel.

EDIT: já devem cair pingos na Idanha:


----------



## PedroAfonso (30 Mai 2020 às 14:50)

Em 10 minutos o cenário já é completamente diferente. Vento bem mais forte e trovoada mais audível. A tal célula entre Castelo Branco e Idanha.


----------



## StormRic (30 Mai 2020 às 15:03)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...já se ouve ao longe ,bem escuro para os lados de Espanha,agora só saber se chega cá ,haver se refrescava o ambiente ,muito abafado ,com 30.4ºC e sem sol.



Há registo de descargas aí perto, esta foi às 14h50 (há 15 minutos):






A célula parece aproximar-se da Idanha:


----------



## StormRic (30 Mai 2020 às 15:14)

Bajorious disse:


> Com esperança nessas que se formam na zona de CB e arredores, porque as que se formam na Estrela evoluem para norte (para variar..).



Aqui vai ela, movimento NNE, com bastante actividade eléctrica há um quarto de hora atrás:






E na Idanha já deve chover:


----------



## magnusson73 (30 Mai 2020 às 15:25)

Vai trovejando na Covilhã , muito escuro com 27ºc.

À pouco:;


----------



## Albifriorento (30 Mai 2020 às 15:26)

StormRic disse:


> Há registo de descargas aí perto, esta foi às 14h50 (há 15 minutos):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Começou a chover à coisa de 10m, inicialmente eram só pingos grossos (já à muito que não via meteoritos tão grandes, e barulhentos), o ritmo da chuva ainda está a aumentar. Não há qualquer trovoada.


----------



## Albifriorento (30 Mai 2020 às 15:30)

Neste momento a chover com sol, encoberto de Leste, poucas nuvens de Oeste.

EDIT:
Parou, as nuvens de leste afastam-se, cheira a terra molhada e o piso já começa a secar.


----------



## Bajorious (30 Mai 2020 às 15:32)

Assim está melhor.. 
Vento a intensificar, cada vez mais escuro..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (30 Mai 2020 às 15:34)

A Estrela a atrair as células na encosta sueste:












Até atrai a célula da Idanha:


----------



## StormRic (30 Mai 2020 às 15:43)

Os Piornos a encobrir...

















Há várias descargas eléctricas sobre a serra.


----------



## magnusson73 (30 Mai 2020 às 15:57)

Vai trovejando e chovendo moderadamente na Covilhã desde à cerca de 15 minutos.


----------



## Bajorious (30 Mai 2020 às 15:58)

Já caiu uma mistura de granizo e chuva mas nada de especial comparando com outras zonas da serra há pouco (Seia, Gouveia.) Estas primeiras células formaram-se na Gardunha mas mesmo assim passaram de raspão. Mas já vêm mais...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: formou-se agora uma linha paralela à encosta sul da Estrela bem interessante. 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Albifriorento (30 Mai 2020 às 16:03)

Alguns roncos nas nuvens aqui em CB, coisa pouca.
Céu a ficar mais limpo, o piso já secou completamente.


----------



## StormRic (30 Mai 2020 às 16:07)

Estas células têm atingido altitudes dos topos na ordem dos 13 a 16 Km. Os ecos roxos frequentes têm que ver com esse facto, os pingos e/ou granizo engrossam nesta grande extensão vertical:


----------



## Serrano (30 Mai 2020 às 16:07)

Trovoada  no Sarzedo, com chuva grossa e o 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



termómetro a marcar 25ºC. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## cm3pt (30 Mai 2020 às 16:13)

Ó da Guarda


----------



## Nickname (30 Mai 2020 às 16:15)

Já se ouvem trovões a Norte!

Ela que venha para refrescar isto, estão *30.6ºC*


----------



## dahon (30 Mai 2020 às 16:16)

Isto é com cada célula. 






Todos gostamos de uma bela trovoada, mas assim é muito agressivo.


----------



## StormRic (30 Mai 2020 às 16:16)

Lá por cima, a Torre bem molhada (o pluviómetro não deve estar a funcionar, marca zero mas vê-se claramente a água a escorrer pelo chão) e as Penhas da Saúde com vista para lá, sob a base das células:











https://www.meteoestrela.pt/dados-actuais/penhas-da-saude/

*14,0 mm* marca o registo pluviométrico das Penhas.


----------



## cm3pt (30 Mai 2020 às 16:16)

E acabei de ficar sem luz e sem net durante uns 10 minutos. Também está descarregar aqui na zona, mais a este da cidade






Há piores, Mas já descarrega bem.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mai 2020 às 16:18)

Boas...por aqui até ao momento nada de jeito ,temperatura desceu enquanto esteve encoberto ,caíram uns pingos grossos e quentes e mais nada ,com 28.6ºC e abafado .


----------



## cm3pt (30 Mai 2020 às 16:20)

Na Gurad


dahon disse:


> Isto é com cada célula.
> 
> 
> 
> Todos gostamos de uma bela trovoada, mas assim é muito agressivo.




Sim, tem razão, já agora acrescento a célula da Guarda, que está com actividade eléctrica intensa






Realmente forte, com eco roxo


----------



## Nickname (30 Mai 2020 às 16:27)

Que monstruosidade entre Sernancelhe e Moimenta:





Já ontem por lá andou uma das mais forte do dia.


----------



## cm3pt (30 Mai 2020 às 16:33)

Mais Guarda a bombar. A coisa para aí está feia

Raios:







Radar:






Entretanto em Vila Real, viajou para Sul . Hoje não vai haver video.


----------



## DRC (30 Mai 2020 às 16:36)

Célula da Guarda vista do Sabugal:


----------



## João Pedro (30 Mai 2020 às 16:43)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Em 10 minutos o cenário já é completamente diferente. Vento bem mais forte e trovoada mais audível. A tal célula entre Castelo Branco e Idanha.


Que brutalidade! Fantástico


----------



## Bajorious (30 Mai 2020 às 16:53)

Tudo ao lado.. O normal. A linha que vinha de sul conseguiu dissipar-se mesmo nesta zona.. E a Guarda a meter inveja.






A nível de instabilidade/trovoada a Covilhã tem deixado muito a desejar...


----------



## magnusson73 (30 Mai 2020 às 16:57)

Choveu de forma moderada durante cerca de 30 minutos na Covilhã e ouviram-se trovões durante algum tempo mais,tem ficado quase tudo na encosta sudoeste entre os Piornos e o Tortosendo.



Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Mai 2020 às 17:00)

Imagem de radar das 16h30, após aumento de tamanho de imagem e colocação no Google Earth.

Máximo de refletividade (dBZ).


----------



## Nickname (30 Mai 2020 às 17:09)

Esta estação em Gogim, concelho de Armamar, está a apanhar a célula, ainda que algo de raspão:
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/I18GOGIM2


----------



## cm3pt (30 Mai 2020 às 17:11)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Imagem de radar das 16h30, após aumento de tamanho de imagem e colocação no Google Earth.
> 
> Máximo de refletividade (dBZ).
> 
> ...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Mai 2020 às 17:28)

Recordo que a imagem é das 16h30.













Nickname disse:


> Esta estação em Gogim, concelho de Armamar, está a apanhar a célula, ainda que algo de raspão:
> https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/I18GOGIM2



Notáveis os registos dessa estação.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mai 2020 às 17:31)

Boas...ela  anda novamente pelos arredores ,abafado ,com 30.7ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Mai 2020 às 17:43)

Acumulados estrondosos das 16h às 17h 

*36mm* na Guarda e *27,5mm* em Moimenta da Beira.

Isto é só uma amostra daquilo que se passam em muitos locais mas que, infelizmente, não possuem estações meteorológicas.


----------



## dahon (30 Mai 2020 às 17:54)

A zona norte de Viseu é uma autentica rampa de células. Para já, por aqui voltou a ouvir-se trovões ao longe e a temperatura está em queda.


----------



## Nickname (30 Mai 2020 às 18:00)

dahon disse:


> A zona norte de Viseu é uma autentica rampa de células. Para já, por aqui voltou a ouvir-se trovões ao longe e a temperatura está em queda.



Sim, já se ouve novamente!!

Bem agradável na rua já, com 24.7ºC e um ventinho fresquinho.




*57mm *acumulados em Rio de Mel, Trancoso
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IRIODE27

Será credível?
É uma estação recente, não sei como se tem comportado em dias de chuva.


----------



## dahon (30 Mai 2020 às 18:01)

Do que consigo ver o aeródromo está a levar com uma descarga de água valente.

Edit: Vento a aumentar de intensidade de forma considerável.


----------



## Nickname (30 Mai 2020 às 18:06)

dahon disse:


> Do que consigo ver o aeródromo está a levar com uma descarga de água valente.



Sim, principalmente uns km a Norte.
Pena a estação ser 1km a Sul do aeródromo, mas pelo que tenho visto do radar, deve haver acumulados superiores a 30mm na zona do rio Vouga.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Mai 2020 às 18:08)




----------



## joselamego (30 Mai 2020 às 18:28)

Peso da Régua
Está tarde , com atividade elétrica 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (30 Mai 2020 às 18:32)

Por aqui, ao início da tarde roncou ao longe mas depois passou. Nos últimos minutos encobriu, levantou-se o vento e o panorama está assim:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mai 2020 às 18:34)

Boas...muito escuro a sul ,não sei terei alguma sorte ,ambiente continua abafado ,com 29.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## dahon (30 Mai 2020 às 18:37)

dahon disse:


> Isto é com cada célula.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Já não há muitas palavras para descrever.
Duas horas depois.


----------



## Mjhb (30 Mai 2020 às 18:40)

A situação a Norte de Viseu deve estar extremamente complicada. A célula está quase estacionária há duas horas e sempre com um aspecto ameaçador. 
Ouvem-se trovões de tempo a tempo, mas céu muito muito negro a N e NE, com ambiente abafado


----------



## Mjhb (30 Mai 2020 às 18:54)

Atuais 23,5°C e 13% HR. Há cerca de uma hora estavam 30,8°C


----------



## dahon (30 Mai 2020 às 19:09)




----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Mai 2020 às 19:17)

Vila Velha de Ródão


----------



## RStorm (30 Mai 2020 às 19:26)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Vila Velha de Ródão


Espectacular  Microburst?


----------



## Mjhb (30 Mai 2020 às 19:32)

Finalmente parece estar a dissipar.

Atuais 21,2°C e 21%HR


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Mai 2020 às 19:36)

RStorm disse:


> Espectacular  Microburst?



Tem aspecto disso. No meu pc editei um pouco a foto e o cenário é brutal. Claro que não vou publicá-la na net, pois seria necessário pedir autorização à autora da mesma.


----------



## Nickname (30 Mai 2020 às 19:38)

Aqui vai chovendo fraco a moderado nos últimos 10 minutos.
20.8ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Mai 2020 às 19:40)

Mais uns belos acumulados, das 18h às 19h.

*28mm *em Sátão e *15,8mm* em Penalva do Castelo.


----------



## Nickname (30 Mai 2020 às 19:42)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Mais uns belos acumulados, das 18h às 19h.
> 
> *28mm *em Sátão e *15,8mm* em Penalva do Castelo.



E o radar esteve bem mais agressivo uns 10 km a Oeste da estação do Sátão.
Acredito que tenham caído mais de 50mm, meia dúzia de km a Norte do aeródromo de Viseu.


16mm em Sequeiros, São Pedro do Sul
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ISOMAR6

14mm em Mangualde
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IMANGU2


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mai 2020 às 19:45)

Boas...elas  em volta...mas por aqui nada de ...bem precisava ,com 25.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## JCARL (30 Mai 2020 às 19:50)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Tem aspecto disso. No meu pc editei um pouco a foto e o cenário é brutal. Claro que não vou publicá-la na net, pois seria necessário pedir autorização à autora da mesma.


A Margarida Almeida acabou de publicar as fotos no Facebook.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Mai 2020 às 19:57)

--



JCARL disse:


> A Margarida Almeida acabou de publicar as fotos no Facebook.



Publicou onde? Se foi no próprio perfil, não devem estar públicas.


----------



## JCARL (30 Mai 2020 às 20:29)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> --
> 
> 
> 
> Publicou onde? Se foi no próprio perfil, não devem estar públicas.


Sim, a Margarida publicou no perfil dela do FB.
Eu pedi-lhe para publicar as fotos que são 4 fotos.
No sítio onde estava o evento de granizo rendeu 8 mm.
Uma coisa um bocado estranha, porque este a chover mais de meia hora sempre granizo, umas vezes mais intenso outras vezes menos.
Um facto também interessante, é que depois do 1ª evento passados cerca de 10 minutos repetiu-se, mas já sem a mesma intensidade.


----------



## N_Fig (30 Mai 2020 às 20:41)

Esse valor da Guarda é incrível, 60% da normal de maio numa hora!


----------



## Nickname (30 Mai 2020 às 20:42)

*18.4ºC*
Mais uma máxima bem elevada hoje, *31ºC*

18.4mm em Penalva do Castelo na última hora, 34.2mm em 2h.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mai 2020 às 21:54)

Boas...hoje foi só haver a passar tudo ao lado...há dias assim ,noite calma ,com 23.5ºC e ligeira brisa a passar .


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Mai 2020 às 22:19)




----------



## AnDré (30 Mai 2020 às 22:57)

11,9ºC em Várzea da Serra.
A temperatura deu um tombo com o aguaceiro da tarde.
8,4mm acumulados.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Mai 2020 às 23:05)

AnDré disse:


> 11,9ºC em Várzea da Serra.
> A temperatura deu um tombo com o aguaceiro da tarde.
> 8,4mm acumulados.



Aqui fica o registo da coisa. Só é pena os valores da rajada não estarem correctos.


----------



## camrov8 (30 Mai 2020 às 23:06)

Duarte Sousa disse:


>


brutal


----------



## Rafa111 (30 Mai 2020 às 23:39)

*19.8ºC
*
Deixo aqui uma foto ao final do dia, para o lado da Serra do Caramulo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mai 2020 às 23:49)

Boas...noite calma ,temperatura não se mexe ,devido ao céu estar nublado ,com 23.5ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 19.7ºC / 31.8ºC .


----------



## ClaudiaRM (31 Mai 2020 às 00:44)

Aqui acabou por não dar em nada excepto umas pingas e uns roncos ao longe. A noite está, finalmente, um pouco mais fresca.


----------



## JCARL (31 Mai 2020 às 09:32)

Vila Velha de Ródão - Evento meteorológico de 20200530:


----------



## JCARL (31 Mai 2020 às 09:33)

Vila Velha de Ródão - Evento meteorológico de 20200530:


----------



## JCARL (31 Mai 2020 às 09:46)

Vila Velha de Ródão - Evento meteorológico de 20200530:


----------



## JCARL (31 Mai 2020 às 09:47)

Vila Velha de Ródão - Evento meteorológico de 20200530:


----------



## JCARL (31 Mai 2020 às 09:50)

Vila Velha de Ródão - Evento meteorológico de 20200530:


----------



## Manmarlopes (31 Mai 2020 às 09:52)

Bom dia, a chuva nunca chegou, temperaturas muito altas e nuvens de trovoada que ontem parecia que ia chegar, não veio. Foto de ontem
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## JCARL (31 Mai 2020 às 10:06)

Vila Velha de Ródão - Evento meteorológico de 20200530:
(Imagens por cortesia de Margarida Almeida)


----------



## JCARL (31 Mai 2020 às 10:07)

Vila Velha de Ródão - Evento meteorológico de 20200530:
(Imagens por cortesia de Margarida Almeida)


----------



## JCARL (31 Mai 2020 às 10:07)

Vila Velha de Ródão - Evento meteorológico de 20200530:
(Imagens por cortesia de Margarida Almeida)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mai 2020 às 10:36)

Boas...hoje está previsto hoje mais instabilidade ,vamos lá se me calha alguma hoje ,mais uma noite morna ,lá fora céu com nuvens altas e médias ,máxima prevista 28.0ºC,de momento 25.3ºC e ambiente abafado.


----------



## magnusson73 (31 Mai 2020 às 13:01)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 26.6ºc , algumas nuvens altas durante a manhã.
Tal como ontem é sobre a Serra que aparecem as primeiras torres.

Panorama para a Serra:






Um pouco mais a norte já dão sinal no radar, de casa não tenho visibilidade para esta zona , vou ter de ir à rua:


----------



## magnusson73 (31 Mai 2020 às 13:27)

Ora vivam desde à pouco , temperatura a subir 27.4ºc , fui à rua mas não consigo apanhar a célula  a norte pois as que se desenvolvem mais próximas tapam a visibilidade.

Fica o registo de uma célula NNE , parece-me que estará localizada SE da Guarda;






Penso que será mais ou menos aqui:





E o panorama atual da Serra:


----------



## Manmarlopes (31 Mai 2020 às 13:30)

Boa tarde, por aqui a trovoada já rola, vamos esperar 26°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (31 Mai 2020 às 13:43)

Começa a chuva, trovoada a rolar

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (31 Mai 2020 às 13:58)

Mais um dia de células (e bem jeitosas) a formarem-se no topo da Estrela mas.. lá vão elas para norte.. o costume..
A menos que se formem algumas na zona de CB/ Idanha/ Alto Alentejo , vai ser mais um dia monótono por estes lados.

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=3055025921256731&id=475066375919378

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mai 2020 às 13:59)

Boas...a máxima prevista já ficou para trás...estava achar muito pouco ,nuvens em volta ,com 30.0ºC ,sol doentio .


----------



## StormRic (31 Mai 2020 às 14:15)

Bajorious disse:


> Mais um dia de células (e bem jeitosas) a formarem-se no topo da Estrela mas.. lá vão elas para norte.. o costume..
> A menos que se formem algumas na zona de CB/ Idanha/ Alto Alentejo , vai ser mais um dia monótono por estes lados.
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=3055025921256731&id=475066375919378
> ...








Movimento para NNE. Surpresas podem aparecer em qualquer ponto.


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Mai 2020 às 14:15)

Elevado o aviso de precipitação e trovoada para *laranja* no interior Norte e Centro.


----------



## magnusson73 (31 Mai 2020 às 14:21)

Na Covilhã a temperatura em 27.1ºc depois de ter chegado a 27.9ºc, HR nos 44% , vão-se ouvindo trovões oriundos das células que passam pela Serra,

Panorama atual :


----------



## PedroAfonso (31 Mai 2020 às 14:50)

Cenário na direção da Pampilhosa visto do Orvalho. Como aqui está sol faz com que as cores escuras sobressaiam. Mais uma vez ouve-se trovoada mas nada de relâmpagos. 28 graus e algum vento


----------



## StormRic (31 Mai 2020 às 14:50)

Para o lado do Açor, Piódão, está carregado de células fortes:











Vilar Formoso também envia, Moimenta da Beira novamente em força, Castro Daire, Viseu:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Mai 2020 às 15:08)

Bastante curioso aquele "chega pra lá" de uma linha de nuvens na parte oeste da célula. Deve ter sido uma frente de rajada jeitosa, com possibilidade de estar associada a fenómenos extremos de vento.


----------



## PedroAfonso (31 Mai 2020 às 15:23)

Vento bem mais forte no Orvalho e 23 graus. Agora sim vêm-se relâmpagos. Este conjunto está entre as serras do Acor e da Estrela.


----------



## huguh (31 Mai 2020 às 15:28)

Alguma trovoada por aqui e muita chuva. Um trovão mais forte agora e foi a luz abaixo durante uns minutos

Enviado do meu F3311 através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (31 Mai 2020 às 15:29)

Na Covilhã 25.5ºc , continuam a ouvir-se trovões em volta, continua escuro para a Serra e agora também a ficar nublado para nascente.

Vista para nascente:


----------



## Serra do Açor (31 Mai 2020 às 15:32)

Boa tarde a todos, forte trovoada por aqui. 
Ainda sem queda de granizo .
Mas com relatos de granizo em localidades próximas. 

Enviado do meu SM-G903F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Mai 2020 às 15:32)

Pinhel, Guarda.


----------



## joselamego (31 Mai 2020 às 15:32)

Céu muito escuro 
Trovão 
Vento forte 
Entre Lamego / Armamar / Tabuaço
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## PedroAfonso (31 Mai 2020 às 15:35)

Mais uma pelo contraste de cores.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Mai 2020 às 15:38)

Pampilhosa da Serra pelas 13h20.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (31 Mai 2020 às 15:47)

Por aqui temos, desde há algum tempo, nuvens e céu algo suspeito mas até agora nem roncar ao longe ouvi. A ver vamos se dá alguma coisa ou se ficamos a ver navios como ontem.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Mai 2020 às 15:52)

Vídeo gravado e enviado por Ângela Figueiredo, na zona de Seia pelas 14h30.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Mai 2020 às 15:58)

Vistas bonitas desde os aeródromos de Braga, Cerval (V. N. Cerveira) e Mogadouro, respectivamente.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mai 2020 às 16:00)

Boas...estava haver que já não via este mês ,já ia em 2 semanas sem chuva ,foram 2 semanas de inferno ,muita trovoada e chuva ,temperatura cai 10.0ºC ,com 19.3ºC e 7.0mm.


----------



## Bajorious (31 Mai 2020 às 16:05)

E não é que surgiu uma célula a sul!   E parece estar a "juntar-se" à célula de Piodão que se deslocou um pouco para Este..





Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## PedroAfonso (31 Mai 2020 às 16:12)

Janeiro de Cima calhou granizo. E em barda. A temperatura chegou a descer aos 11 graus.


----------



## Bajorious (31 Mai 2020 às 16:13)

Algum granizo na Covilhã. Relâmpagos e trovões a aumentar..

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (31 Mai 2020 às 16:17)

É notável nesta altura a extensão dos ecos com intensidade pelo menos amarela:


----------



## carlitinhos (31 Mai 2020 às 16:17)

Fundão, trovoada e muita chuva com granizo à mistura


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Mai 2020 às 16:20)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Janeiro de Cima calhou granizo. E em barda. A temperatura chegou a descer aos 11 graus.



Qual a hora da foto? Imagem de radar das 15h30 nessa região (máximos de reflectividade dBZ).






Imagem das 16h.


----------



## Bajorious (31 Mai 2020 às 16:26)

Acabaram por se unir numa só célula, sendo que a de sul puxou a de Piodão e segue para norte. Continua por enquanto chuva moderada e relâmpagos..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## fhff (31 Mai 2020 às 16:27)

Em Mondim da Beira tenho relatos de granizo intenso.


----------



## Silva400 (31 Mai 2020 às 16:29)

fhff disse:


> Em Mondim da Beira tenho relatos de granizo intenso.


Salzedas, no mesmo concelho também! Ficou tudo branco!


----------



## magnusson73 (31 Mai 2020 às 16:33)

Trovoada valente na Cova da Beira.





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Mai 2020 às 16:34)

Alto do Leomil, perto de Vilar Formoso.


----------



## João Pedro (31 Mai 2020 às 16:34)

Isto é de uma brutalidade... 















A minha memória não se recorda de ecos assim... dos de hoje, de ontem e de anteontem.


----------



## Serra do Açor (31 Mai 2020 às 16:35)

Bajorious disse:


> Acabaram por se unir numa só célula, sendo que a de sul puxou a de Piodão e segue para norte. Continua por enquanto chuva moderada e relâmpagos..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vai a passar pela parte de traz da Serra, pelo Piodao, 

Enviado do meu SM-G903F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (31 Mai 2020 às 16:36)

Colisão de células, o grupo da Beira Baixa, que se formou a partir de uma célula de Portalegre, e o grupo da cordilheira central:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Mai 2020 às 16:38)




----------



## c0ldPT (31 Mai 2020 às 16:39)

João Pedro disse:


> Isto é de uma brutalidade...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dada a junção dessas duas células, tamanho da célula, altitude dos topos e a intensidade dos ecos muito provavelmente podemos dizer que isto é um MCS (_Mesoscale convective system_)


----------



## carlitinhos (31 Mai 2020 às 16:39)

zona do continente no Fundão tudo branco com acumulação do granizo, relatos de familiar em Valverde apanha-se à pazada nas varandas, se foi assim por toda a cova da beira a juntar ao mau ano na produção da cereja esta deve ter sido a "estocada final" em muitas delas, enfim 2020  um ano para "esquecer".


----------



## StormRic (31 Mai 2020 às 16:42)

Estrela no meio das células:


----------



## João Pedro (31 Mai 2020 às 16:42)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Bastante curioso aquele "chega pra lá" de uma linha de nuvens na parte oeste da célula. Deve ter sido uma frente de rajada jeitosa, com possibilidade de estar associada a fenómenos extremos de vento.


De facto!  Parece aquelas imagens das bombas atómicas ou simulações vistas do espaço de meteoritos a atingir a Terra


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Mai 2020 às 16:44)

Estreito, Castelo Branco.


----------



## PedroAfonso (31 Mai 2020 às 16:46)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Qual a hora da foto? Imagem de radar das 15h30 nessa região (máximos de reflectividade dBZ).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



16h05 

Continuam as células abaixo do Fundão. Os relâmpagos são constantes assim como o ruído.


----------



## João Pedro (31 Mai 2020 às 16:48)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Estreito, Castelo Branco.


O nosso colega anda à caça...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Mai 2020 às 16:48)

A média da temperatura na estação meteorológica de Pampilhosa da Serra, (Fajão) das 15h às 16h foi de *11,9ºC*. De facto é uma pena que esta estação não esteja a registar valores de precipitação acumulada.

--



João Pedro disse:


> O nosso colega anda à caça...



Correcção: os nossos colegas


----------



## carlitinhos (31 Mai 2020 às 16:49)

c0ldPT disse:


> Dada a junção dessas duas células, tamanho da célula, altitude dos topos e a intensidade dos ecos muito provavelmente podemos dizer que isto é um MCS (_Mesoscale convective system_)



será um fenómeno raro de ver?


----------



## João Pedro (31 Mai 2020 às 16:54)

Pôrra...


----------



## c0ldPT (31 Mai 2020 às 16:54)

carlitinhos disse:


> será um fenómeno raro de ver?


No litoral sim, no interior talvez nem tanto 

Não me recordo de ver assim tanto eco roxo no radar como nos últimos dias. E acho que nunca vi ecos rosa coisa que tem sido comum nos últimos dias.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mai 2020 às 16:59)

Boas...escuridão ,trovoada continua por todo o lado,e neste momento começou a chover em força,nova carga  e algum vento.


----------



## João Pedro (31 Mai 2020 às 17:01)

Isto é digno de registo  Que venha sem estragos de maior...


----------



## joralentejano (31 Mai 2020 às 17:01)

*38mm *numa estação netatmo a Sul do Fundão em 1 hora.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Mai 2020 às 17:01)

Belos mammatus no céu de Arganil.


----------



## PedroAfonso (31 Mai 2020 às 17:03)

Bogas de Cima. 

A trovoada continua constante assim como a chuva. A intensidade é maior entre Castelo Branco e Fundao.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Mai 2020 às 17:07)

Isto é um abuso, devia ser proibido


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mai 2020 às 17:07)

Trovoadas do antigamente ,atá faz tremer a barraca,mesmo por cima de mim ,chuva torrencial e com 17.9ºC.


----------



## DRC (31 Mai 2020 às 17:09)

De acordo com relato de familiares chuva torrencial, granizo e trovoada no Sabugal.

Há registo de pequenas inundações.


----------



## c0ldPT (31 Mai 2020 às 17:11)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Isto é um abuso, devia ser proibido


#WeatherPorn


----------



## FJC (31 Mai 2020 às 17:12)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Isto é um abuso, devia ser proibido


Essas células que vão passar na zona da Sertã/vila velha de Ródão devem estar bem agressivas....


----------



## João Pedro (31 Mai 2020 às 17:15)

Um gajo até fica sem palavras


----------



## magnusson73 (31 Mai 2020 às 17:16)

Boas, onde resido na Covilhã choveu de forma moderada durante cerca de uma hora , estive a filmar a trovoada para nascente(entretanto já fiquei sem espaço no cartão e tive de parar para descarregar os ficheiros e voltar a carregar a bateria), tem sido um espetáculo de som e luz.
A marcar 17.9ºc no auriol.


----------



## João Pedro (31 Mai 2020 às 17:18)

magnusson73 disse:


> Boas, onde resido na Covilhã choveu de forma moderada durante cerca de uma hora , estive a filmar a trovoada para nascente(entretanto já fiquei sem espaço no cartão e tive de parar para descarregar os ficheiros e voltar a carregar a bateria), tem sido um espetáculo de som e luz.
> A marcar 17.9ºc no auriol.


Já me tinha perguntado por onde andarias... 
Queremos ver esses registos!


----------



## PedroAfonso (31 Mai 2020 às 17:19)

Parado em Silvares não sei para que lado me virar. De Sudeste para nordeste é um festival de relâmpagos.

13 graus e continua a chover.


----------



## Manmarlopes (31 Mai 2020 às 17:20)

Boa tarde, por aqui trovoada para Sul, já sem chuva 22°C e 6,2mm, vídeo feito pelas 14:00







Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mjhb (31 Mai 2020 às 17:20)

João Pedro disse:


> Um gajo até fica sem palavras


Poucas vezes digo isso, mas estou agradecidíssimo por estar tudo a passar ao lado, so far


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mai 2020 às 17:23)

Boas...festival de relâmpagos ,entre nuvens e muitas descargas para a terra,chove bem,com 17.0ºC e 10.0mm.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (31 Mai 2020 às 17:23)

João Pedro disse:


> Um gajo até fica sem palavras


Eu bem tinha avisadoa cerca de 1 semana no tópico livre para o potencial deste dia e confirma-se muitos eventos extremos de vento intenso e queda de granizo no interior centro

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (31 Mai 2020 às 17:23)

Por aqui também está a passar ao lado ,mas anda ainda bem perto e parece que vem mais a caminho. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-G903F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (31 Mai 2020 às 17:26)

Impressionante a cadência de raios no interior centro 






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mai 2020 às 17:27)

Boas...pedra e chuva torrencial ,parece de noite .


----------



## N_Fig (31 Mai 2020 às 17:29)

38,8 mm das 4 às 5 da tarde no Fundão, descida de 10,4 ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Mai 2020 às 17:29)

joralentejano disse:


> *38mm *numa estação netatmo a Sul do Fundão em 1 hora.



A estação do IPMA registou *38,8mm* das 16h às 17h!


----------



## Albifriorento (31 Mai 2020 às 17:31)

Mas que granizada meu deus, parece que o céu está a cair.
Granizo, chuva e trovoada.


----------



## magnusson73 (31 Mai 2020 às 17:32)

Para já não chove, continuam a ouvir-se alguns trovões e temperatura subiu um pouco , agora 18.7ºc no auriol.

Panorama para a Serra:


----------



## joralentejano (31 Mai 2020 às 17:33)

A localidade onde está a estação que acumulou 38mm em 1 hora deve ter ficado sem eletricidade ou aconteceu algo do género, pois nunca mais reportou dados.
Esta estação também está no meio de todos aqueles ecos: https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ICASTELO26

Outros acumulados:
Vale de Prazeres e Mata da Rainha (a ESE do Fundão) *18.8mm*
União de Freguesias da Amieira e Oleiros (Entre Pampilhosa da Serra e Oleiros, onde está uma célula também): *12.1mm*

Na zona de Vilar Formoso também tem estado forte. Uma estação que está já em Espanha segue com 20mm, outra que estava numa localidade junto à fronteira seguia com mais de 30mm antes de ficar off. 

Imagino o caos naquelas zonas. A sério, por muita animação que isto dê, origina mais prejuízos do que outra coisa.


----------



## Albifriorento (31 Mai 2020 às 17:38)

Albifriorento disse:


> Mas que granizada meu deus, parece que o céu está a cair.
> Granizo, chuva e trovoada.



O granizo parece que já passou, a chuva forte continua, está a cair um trovão a cada 20s , felizmente parece que a trovoada não está muito perto, mas vêem-se perfeitamente os flashes...

Ok a chuva está a passar.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mai 2020 às 17:39)

Boas...isto não para ,chuva e pedra e muita chuva ,com 15.7ºC e 25.0mm...boa rega ..


----------



## Davidmpb (31 Mai 2020 às 17:44)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...isto não para ,chuva e pedra e muita chuva ,com 15.7ºC e 25.0mm...boa rega ..


Hoje tiras a barriga de misérias.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mai 2020 às 17:51)

Davidmpb disse:


> Hoje tiras a barriga de misérias.


E verdade .


----------



## Albifriorento (31 Mai 2020 às 17:51)

Pronto, a chuva está a amainar, e eu tenho que ir à rua por um bocadinho.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mai 2020 às 17:52)

Boas...não para,a cair na vertical ,já vai nos 30.0mm.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Mai 2020 às 17:53)

Ribombar constante por Castelo Branco.


----------



## StormRic (31 Mai 2020 às 18:00)

Pela primeira vez, penso eu, Aviso Vermelho para trovoada nos distritos de Castelo Branco e Guarda.
Emitido agora mesmo:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mai 2020 às 18:04)

Boas...a sul já limpo ,e por aqui não para ,com 34.0mm, o penico do IPMA deve estar entupido,na ultima hora só marcou 0.2mm,é impossível .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mai 2020 às 18:10)

Boas...caiu agora uma peste ao pé de casa ,até as janelas estremeceram e a casa,já está aliviar.


----------



## Agreste (31 Mai 2020 às 18:10)

inevitável arraso para a vinha


----------



## StormRic (31 Mai 2020 às 18:15)

Agreste disse:


> inevitável arraso para a vinha



E para a cereja, que nem sequer foi toda apanhada...

A frente de geração das células continua activa e estacionária: assim que entram na Beira Baixa explodem.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mai 2020 às 18:15)

Agora é abrir as janelas para renovar o ar por casa,está uma sauna em casa .


----------



## PedroAfonso (31 Mai 2020 às 18:19)

Uma coisa diferente já que o prato forte continua a ser trovoada e chuva: o rio zezere vai com uma corrente pouco normal para esta altura do ano. Dornelas


----------



## Orion (31 Mai 2020 às 18:22)

Deve ter chegado à tropopausa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mai 2020 às 18:23)

Boas...esta trovoada de hoje,no antigamente,ainda a trovoada vinha em Nisa já a luz começava a faltar em C.Branco,hás vezes eram horas seguidas com ela em falta,se ainda estivesse ao serviço,já tinha muito trabalho para muitos dias,na parte das telecomunicações .


----------



## Mjhb (31 Mai 2020 às 18:29)

Pedro disse:


> Poucas vezes digo isso, mas estou agradecidíssimo por estar tudo a passar ao lado, so far


Parece que falei cedo demais....

Pelo satélite e o radar parece que está a subir um conjunto de células desde Arganil a Sta Comba. Já se ouve trovoada ao longe e um pouco mais de vento. Que não seja demasiado agressivo, é só o que espero...


----------



## Albifriorento (31 Mai 2020 às 18:29)

StormRic disse:


> Pela primeira vez, penso eu, Aviso Vermelho para trovoada nos distritos de Castelo Branco e Guarda.
> Emitido agora mesmo:


Já vi bem pior que esta, não me lembro de alguma vez terem dado aviso vermelho.
A de 2012 (que teve um tornado associado) o céu ficou quase todo negro, e depois dessa já veio outra muito parecida, mas sem tornado.

Se o costume do aviso vermelho for para manter até é bem vindo, mas em cima da hora não serve de nada.


----------



## magnusson73 (31 Mai 2020 às 18:32)

Boa tarde , na Covilhã não chove desde cerca das 17h, continuam a ouvir-se trovões nas redondezas.
A temperatura tem estado estável na ultima hora, agora com 18.7ºc.

Vídeo a x32 da tarde de hoje feito entre as 15h39m e as 16h58m da trovoada sobre a Cova da Beira, ao inicio à esquerda vê-se a célula que se encontrava sobre Caria e que seguiu para norte, começou a chover na Covilhã mais ao menos ao 1m20s do vídeo, e depois veio o "melhor".

Desculpem a "qualidade" mas é o melhor que consigo com o material disponível.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Mai 2020 às 18:33)




----------



## Mjhb (31 Mai 2020 às 18:37)

Parece que caiu um helicóptero em Góis, estará relacionado com o mau tempo??


----------



## N_Fig (31 Mai 2020 às 18:42)

Duarte Sousa disse:


>


Bem, esse vídeo é algo espetacular, a montanha de granizo na mesa é incrível, parece-me que até a fez tombar um pouco com o peso


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Mai 2020 às 18:43)

Pedro disse:


> Parece que caiu um helicóptero em Góis, estará relacionado com o mau tempo??



Poderá estar, voar nestas condições é um valente erro, e pelo que sei era só para treinar.

--

*20,8mm* em Góis das 17h às 18h.


----------



## meko60 (31 Mai 2020 às 18:43)

Pedro disse:


> Parece que caiu um helicóptero em Góis, estará relacionado com o mau tempo??


Na TSF a noticia está em actualização,mas para já o que se sabe - helicóptero estava em treino e tombou para o lado quando tentava descolar.


----------



## dahon (31 Mai 2020 às 18:52)

Já se vê relâmpagos a SE.


----------



## Bajorious (31 Mai 2020 às 18:59)

Voltam os trovões e chuva moderada

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Mai 2020 às 19:02)

Mais um vídeo brutal do Fundão.


E outro...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (31 Mai 2020 às 19:03)

Por aqui esteve toda a tarde encoberto e ameaçador mas nada a relatar. Agora começou a chover, vêem-se raios e ouvem-se trovões ainda ao longe.
Está assim, com o Montebelo lá atrás a espreitar.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (31 Mai 2020 às 19:07)

Chove copiosamente perto de Miranda do Douro, neste momento, com forte trovoada há instantes. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 8T using Tapatalk


----------



## dahon (31 Mai 2020 às 19:10)

Relâmpagos a oeste,  nuvens esverdeadas.


----------



## Nickname (31 Mai 2020 às 19:18)

*16.6ºC*
*2.1mm* acumulados
Chuva e vento forte, muitos relâmpagos!!!!

21mm em 30 minutos em Canas de Senhorim
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ICANAS2

Trovão mesmo feio agora!!!


----------



## Mjhb (31 Mai 2020 às 19:20)

Que brutalidade. Caiu um raio a pouco mais de 500m de casa, que estouro!

Vento forte, chuva intensa com algum granizo


----------



## Mjhb (31 Mai 2020 às 19:22)

Foi a eletricidade abaixo depois de mais um trovão forte


----------



## ClaudiaRM (31 Mai 2020 às 19:26)

Trovoada muito forte, agora. O gato mais medroso está em pânico, coitado.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (31 Mai 2020 às 19:27)

Acho que um dos raios não deve ter caído assim muito longe daqui.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (31 Mai 2020 às 19:28)

Chove bem mas a trovoada parece ter acalmado.


----------



## Nickname (31 Mai 2020 às 19:29)

Chuva torrencial agora!!!


----------



## Mjhb (31 Mai 2020 às 19:29)

Tão rápido começou como amainou


----------



## Agreste (31 Mai 2020 às 19:30)

as imagens vão chegando... peçam que se declare calamidade agrícola para a região do fundão para tentar ir buscar fundos europeus. É uma zona bastante produtiva.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Mai 2020 às 19:38)

Das 18h às 19h, *40mm *na estação de Góis! 

Juntando os 20,8mm da hora anterior, segue com *60,8mm*.


----------



## Nickname (31 Mai 2020 às 19:39)

*15.2ºC*
Acalmou um pouco na chegada a Viseu, mas ainda deu para acumular *8.1mm* até agora.
O acumulado mensal ainda se compôs um bocadinho graças a estes últimos dias, mas pouco passou dos 70mm, abaixo da média.
Continua a chover forte, mas já vai abrandando.


----------



## dahon (31 Mai 2020 às 19:41)

Também fiquei sem electricidade. A chuva ainda não passou de moderada. A trovoada já acalmou. Mas pelo radar parece que pode haver um segundo round.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mai 2020 às 19:43)

Boas...tudo calmo ...bem que sabe este fresquinho natural ...mais um corte na chuva ,mas o fresco continua lá ,com 18.0ºC e a parou nos 35.0mm.


----------



## Nickname (31 Mai 2020 às 19:45)

Voltou a chuva torrencial por momentos, e agora continua bem forte, *9.3mm*


----------



## ClaudiaRM (31 Mai 2020 às 19:45)

Por aqui, deu-lhe forte mas passou depressa. Não fiquei sem electricidade mas fiquei sem wifi porque desliguei o PC e o router de modo a não sofrer desgostos. Já uma vez fiquei sem PC por causa de uma trovoada.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Mai 2020 às 19:50)

Vídeo de trovoada em Viseu. Recomendo a visualização em especial do minuto 4:40, com som


----------



## ClaudiaRM (31 Mai 2020 às 19:57)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Vídeo de trovoada em Viseu. Recomendo a visualização em especial do minuto 4:40, com som



Não tenho a certeza de onde isso é mas cheira-me que foi esse que acho que não caiu muito longe daqui...


----------



## Nickname (31 Mai 2020 às 20:00)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Não tenho a certeza de onde isso é mas cheira-me que foi esse que acho que não caiu muito longe daqui...



É ao pé da escola amarelinha, perto da praça de Goa.
Deve ter sido mesmo esse, aqui não ouvi nenhum tão forte.


Entretanto vai chuviscando e anda se ouvem trovões ao longe.
16ºC e 11.1mm acumulados.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (31 Mai 2020 às 20:05)

Nickname disse:


> É ao pé da escola amarelinha, perto da praça de Goa.
> Deve ter sido mesmo esse, aqui não ouvi nenhum tão forte.
> 
> 
> ...



Pois, foi o que me pareceu mas não tinha a certeza e mais vale não dizer asneiras. Acho que deve ter sido mesmo este que deixou o pobre do Kiko em pânico.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (31 Mai 2020 às 20:40)

Por aqui o sol brilha como se tudo não tivesse passado de um sonho ou de uma alucinação.
ETA: com pássaros a cantar como música de fundo!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (31 Mai 2020 às 20:45)




----------



## carlitinhos (31 Mai 2020 às 20:45)

depois da tempestade e de averiguar os estragos na quintinha, posso-vos adiantar que na zona do Hotel Alambique, Zona industrial do Fundão ainda existem fortes registos do granizo que assolou a zona, entrada de vivendas onde ainda agora existem acumulados garantidamente superior a 10cm, as hortas ficaram totalmente dizimadas e as videiras tudo partido (são as que se notam mais passando de carro), tudo perdido numa só tarde é por vezes a sina na agricultura.


----------



## magnusson73 (31 Mai 2020 às 20:47)

Boas , mais calmo agora na Covilhã com 19ºc, onde resido houve dois períodos de chuva moderada +- entre as 16h e as 17h e entre as 18h30m e as 19h30m, trovões e relâmpagos visíveis não faltaram nas redondezas durante toda a tarde.

Depois da trovoada:

À 10 minutos atrás :






Agora :


----------



## carlitinhos (31 Mai 2020 às 20:51)

noticia do Jornal do Fundão:

https://www.jornaldofundao.pt/sociedade/tempestade-arruinou-todo-o-ano-agricola-da-cova-da-beira/


----------



## Orion (31 Mai 2020 às 20:57)

A convecção de hoje certamente teria sido espetacular no satélite. Na Europa, imagens semelhantes às acima publicadas só serão possíveis a partir de 2022, altura em que 'poderá' entrar em serviço o primeiro satélite da nova geração.

Os 2 satélites atualmente em serviço (responsáveis por imagens a cada 5 e cada 15 minutos) foram lançados em 2012 e 2015. Pequena curiosidade


----------



## DaniFR (31 Mai 2020 às 21:06)

40mm em Góis, distrito de Coimbra.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Mai 2020 às 21:35)

Mas hoje toda a gente decidiu ir jogar golfe?


----------



## magnusson73 (31 Mai 2020 às 21:40)

Boas, com 17.7ºC na Covilhã e 68% HR, céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco.
Uma tarde a lembrar outras épocas em que a minha avó se punha a rezar a Sta. Barbara.
Infelizmente muitos prejuízos haverá pela zona.

Deixo alguns frames dos vídeos de hoje :


----------



## PedroAfonso (31 Mai 2020 às 21:41)

Uma tarde incrível. Há algum tempo que não apanhava um evento destes. Muita trovoada, muita chuva e granizo também em grande quantidade. Seguem mais algumas fotos da tarde. 

Portela de Unhais










São Jorge da Beira - Meãs


----------



## Nickname (31 Mai 2020 às 21:51)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Não tenho a certeza de onde isso é mas cheira-me que foi esse que acho que não caiu muito longe daqui...



Diria que caiu entre a escola Grão Vasco e a tua zona!!



Este acho que é um relâmpago diferente:


----------



## ClaudiaRM (31 Mai 2020 às 21:54)

Nickname disse:


> Diria que caiu entre a escola Grão Vasco e a tua zona!!



Julgar por um vídeo é sempre complicado mas tenho a sensação que aqui não foi tão 'assustador' nem tão forte como na localização do vídeo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mai 2020 às 21:59)

Boas...noite calma ,melhor ambiente por casa ,com 16.9ºC...muito bom .


----------



## ClaudiaRM (31 Mai 2020 às 22:06)

Aliás vê-se perfeitamente que é muito perto do local do vídeo porque o som sucede ao raio de imediato. Ainda me lembro da minha professora primária nos explicar isso num dia de trovoada na escola.


----------



## David sf (31 Mai 2020 às 22:10)

Fotos tiradas desde o alto de Santa Helena, em Tarouca, hoje por volta das 14:30, de onde se ouviam trovões provenientes de várias direcções.
Vista para a célula na zona de Moimenta da Beira:
















Do outro lado começava a formar-se uma célula na zona de Castro Daire:






Fotos de ontem, tiradas desde o Penedo Durão (Freixo de Espada à Cinta) para Sul, para uma linha de células na Beira Alta, na zona de Almeida, e que se estendia Espanha adentro:


----------



## joralentejano (31 Mai 2020 às 22:31)

Afinal a estação a Sul do Fundão, acumulou *46.6mm* em 1 hora. 53.6mm no total.





A outra, no Vale dos Prazeres, mais perto do Fundão acumulou 24.2mm no total diária. As que estavam junto a Vilar Formoso e outra entre Pampilhosa e Oleiros, ficaram off.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Mai 2020 às 23:16)

A ser verdade, é um dano bastante considerável. Dá para ver bem o que um único raio é capaz de fazer.


----------



## srr (31 Mai 2020 às 23:23)

Trovoada Vista do Centro Geodesico de Vila de Rei, para a Estrela


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mai 2020 às 23:25)

Boas...tudo calmo ,céu quase limpo ,com 16.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 15.6ºC / 31.0ºC e 35.0mm.
Dados do mês.
TM-33.1ºC em 29/5.
Tm-9.1ºC  em 14/5
De 81.0mm.


----------



## manganao (31 Mai 2020 às 23:31)




----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (31 Mai 2020 às 23:48)

Pelo que eu leio, isto hoje foi à grande e acho que merece ser recordado para o futuro!  
Quando é que é criado um tópico para o efeito?


----------



## Bajorious (31 Mai 2020 às 23:59)

Covilhã
Foto de Ricardo da Palma, via Meteoestrela






Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (1 Jun 2020 às 00:02)

Raio ascendente capturado aqui na Régua, provavelmente foi o tal que deitou a luz abaixo durante a tarde


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Jun 2020 às 00:04)

Pessoal, embora estejamos a _meio _de um evento, novas mensagens de seguimento serão para colocar no Seguimento de Junho.

Aqui serão apenas colocadas mensagens referentes ao mês de Maio e comentários aos registos aqui colocados pelos membros.

Obrigado


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Jun 2020 às 00:49)

Um concelho várias realidades diferentes. O granizo/saraiva foi pouco democrático e ainda bem! Por aqui acabei eu por danificar ligeiramente algumas plantas cobrindo-as, mas escapei às zonas mais perigosas e não tive grande granizo. Mas noutros locais:


----------



## StormRic (1 Jun 2020 às 02:38)

magnusson73 disse:


> Boa tarde , na Covilhã não chove desde cerca das 17h, continuam a ouvir-se trovões nas redondezas.
> A temperatura tem estado estável na ultima hora, agora com 18.7ºc.
> 
> Vídeo a x32 da tarde de hoje feito entre as 15h39m e as 16h58m da trovoada sobre a Cova da Beira, ao inicio à esquerda vê-se a célula que se encontrava sobre Caria e que seguiu para norte, começou a chover na Covilhã mais ao menos ao 1m20s do vídeo, e depois veio o "melhor".




Emocionante registo, dramático. Parece-me até que poderá ter passado uma _shelfcloud_, na altura em que desaba a chuva.


----------



## Mjhb (1 Jun 2020 às 11:26)




----------



## StormRic (1 Jun 2020 às 14:41)

Registo dos radares de Coruche e Arouca, desde ontem (9:00 às 22:00 para Coruche, 4:00 para Arouca) até hoje (às 13:10 Arouca):


----------



## StormRic (1 Jun 2020 às 20:20)

Duas imagens de satélite da situação de ontem, em alta resolução com meia hora de intervalo, que permitem visualizar a expansão da convecção e do anel criado pelas correntes descendentes e divergentes à superfície:

Satélite Suomi, cerca das 13:16 utc:






Satélite Aqua, 13:55 utc:






.
Na comparação, para além do anel, ressalta a espantosa rapidez de desenvolvimento das células na zona de Portalegre. Estas células juntar-se-iam ao grande aglomerado das Beiras.


----------



## magnusson73 (1 Jun 2020 às 20:27)

StormRic disse:


> Emocionante registo, dramático. Parece-me até que poderá ter passado uma _shelfcloud_, na altura em que desaba a chuva.



Vídeo a uma velocidade inferior (x16) desse período.


----------



## StormRic (1 Jun 2020 às 20:44)

magnusson73 disse:


> Vídeo a uma velocidade inferior (x16) desse período.



Sim, parece-me mesmo uma _shelfcloud_, e agora também se vê uma descarga eléctrica. Nota-se ainda mais acima o que podem ser mammatus ou até a formação de uma _whale's mouth_.


----------



## magnusson73 (1 Jun 2020 às 22:00)

StormRic disse:


> Sim, parece-me mesmo uma _shelfcloud_, e agora também se vê uma descarga eléctrica. Nota-se ainda mais acima o que podem ser mammatus ou até a formação de uma _whale's mouth_.



Essa descarga é a primeira deste lote de frames::


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Jun 2020 às 23:17)

Aqui fica o registo da trovoada de ontem, para mais tarde recordar.


----------



## StormRic (2 Jun 2020 às 15:41)

magnusson73 disse:


> Essa descarga é a primeira deste lote de frames



Espectacular! É verdade que quando se acelera um vídeo de uma cena de trovoada se perdem muitas das descargas nos saltos das frames. Em time-lapse também. Um registo completo é pesado e difícil de trabalhar depois, muita paciência para identificar as frames. Bom trabalho!


----------



## rafathunderstorm (2 Jun 2020 às 16:28)

Fica aqui um pequeno video do dia 31 Maio  De alguns relâmpagos perto de Oleiros.
Pena que à noite a festa tenha ido mais para norte  Mas valeu pelo dia magnifico de stormchasing.  Venha mais


----------



## StormRic (3 Jun 2020 às 03:00)

rafathunderstorm disse:


> Fica aqui um pequeno video do dia 31 Maio  De alguns relâmpagos perto de Oleiros.
> Pena que à noite a festa tenha ido mais para norte  Mas valeu pelo dia magnifico de stormchasing.  Venha mais



 muito bom! Excelente trabalho e local de vista, mas arriscado! Subscrevo... "Venha mais"!

Qual foi a hora aproximada destes registos?


----------



## MSantos (3 Jun 2020 às 13:09)

rafathunderstorm disse:


> Fica aqui um pequeno video do dia 31 Maio  De alguns relâmpagos perto de Oleiros.
> Pena que à noite a festa tenha ido mais para norte  Mas valeu pelo dia magnifico de stormchasing.  Venha mais



Excelentes registos Rafaela!


----------

